# Need your thoughts and prayers for my grandson



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys I never ask for much, but I need your thoughts and prayers for my son and grandsons, two days ago. my son was involved in a head on collision with my 10 year old and my 6 year old in the car.
An 18 year old boy was believe to be texting when he went left of center and hit my son head on.
My son managed to get my 6 year old out of the back seat by kicking in the back window, my 10 year old was trapped in the car, they had to cut the top of the car to get him out. they life flighted my grandson to Childrens hospital, my 6 year old grandson was sent to childrens by squad. my son was transported to another hospital. Mason the 6 year old suffered a broken nose and is banged up, he was released today. my son is banged up as well, but is released. Devon is in critical condition with two broken ankles, broken arm, broken elbow and has a fractured skull. he has trama to the brain, he is fighting for his life, please pray for Devon,and hope he pulls threw, he is my everything I am here at the hospital at this moment asking for prayers.


----------



## NEMOSteve (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm praying for them.
Steve.


----------



## Dirty11b (Sep 29, 2013)

Prayers sent up to the big man. Hope everyone makes a full recovery!


----------



## huntsteven (Jun 29, 2004)

Praying for you all.


----------



## Draw27 (Dec 7, 2010)

Prayer's sent may God be you and family right now Man I hate hearing things like this had a buddy of mine this same thing happened to him last year.


----------



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers sent your way. Keep us updated!


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Prayers for Devon and the whole family. texting and driving is so dangerous A couple of years ago while driving the school bus this kid was texting while driving and not paying attention to the road next thing I know he was coming at me head on I turned the wheel so hard that the bus came up on two wheels. thank god I didnt have any kids on the bus I was doing 55 and he was in a small cavalier type car


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

Prayers sent from WV...


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm very Sry for u.prayer sent


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Prayers sent from Maine.

May God give the doctors the ability to help your grandson and to also bring peace and calmness to you and your family.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Done deal from MN.


----------



## BPShunter (Jul 21, 2008)

Praying hard for your family, GTO. 

BPShunter


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Praying for you, and your family my friend.


----------



## killzone88 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope all is well and god grants a full recovery


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

Prayers from PA for Devon's full recovery.


----------



## ky.trophy (Sep 23, 2006)

Prayers from KY.


----------



## robin smith (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers from Maryland, May God Heal and strengthen your entire family. May they know the love of God and the forgivness of Christ.


----------



## MBXXX (Feb 25, 2010)

Prayers from Indiana....


----------



## thegoldman01 (Jan 15, 2010)

Prayers sent up from MN. May God bless you all.


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

Prayers from missouri


----------



## jamnss (Aug 20, 2012)

GTO prayers are on the way from Alabama. Will put your family on our church prayer list in the morning. All the AT prayer warriors have your back my friend. Please keep us updated. Pm if you just need to talk. Pray without ceasing. In everything give thanks for this is the will of God in Jesus Christ concerning you. 1 Thess. 5:17-18. Faith Brings the Miracle
Faith in God can heal any sickness, any affliction, any deformity. Faith in God will do it. God spoke the universe into existence with His faith. God’s faith has been given to angels to use, and it works. Down through the years, God’s faith has worked in a direct way through various men and women. God’s faith can work for you, too. Thanks Jeff Ryals.


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

Prayers sent from south carolina


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Stay strong gto. Prayers sent to you and your family

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## Larry t (Sep 19, 2012)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Rebelrick (Jul 16, 2004)

Prayers Sent


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent, Children's Hospital is the right place for him with great doctors. Stay strong and God bless.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

So tragic very sorry will be praying


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Praying hard from east TN, for you , your family, and all of the injured involved.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh wow, brother. Prayers abound your sons way. Keep us Informed, we await blessed news.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

prayers sent from washington


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Praying for your family and especially hard for Devon. May The Lord bless all with healing.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

thank you everyone so much for your prayers, Devon is tough boy, right now he is stable,next few days will be critical. the Doctors said the swelling of his brain will be the peak the next 2- 3 days. They have a pressure monitor in his skull keeping track of the amount of pressure. it was as high as 60 . as of about 2 hours ago it went down to 0 and staying there, so your prayers are working. so time is going to tell.
Here is a few pics of Devon


----------



## Duramax05blk (Aug 31, 2012)

Sent from nh to you all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Excuse my grammar the iPhone makes me iStupid!


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

prayers sent..... texting and driving is illegal here and I am sure it is most everywhere. this should be treated no less than a drunk driving charge. texting is so distracting. illegal yet people still do it. many just can't put down the dang phone and drive. I don't get it.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Prayers sent. Hopefully he can pull through and everything will come out ok.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Prayers sent , God bless.


----------



## todhills (Jan 11, 2011)

Praying for your family.


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Praying Hard Man.... Stay strong,

Stevie.


----------



## randal L (Jun 11, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## RNO (Jan 13, 2007)

Prayer said


----------



## ikhmalok (May 18, 2012)

May Allah heal him amen.


----------



## SSbowhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

Prayers to everyone involved on a complete and speedy recovery


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

You have my prayers.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Prayers sent for Devon and his family.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Sending prayers for Devon and the rest of your family. Stay strong.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers for a Devon,God is good.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

GTO63...your grandsons, son and the entire family will be in our thoughts and prayers.

Being a grandfather myself, I can relate to how hard this must be for the entire family.


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

Prayers sent. All get well!


----------



## cooper334 (Jan 5, 2008)

Prayers sent from michigan


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Please keep us informed of his progress.


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

Something like this should have never happened. Just keep you thoughts positive, and just tell yourself your grandson will make a full recovery, and he will...stay positive!


----------



## les strat (Sep 15, 2013)

You have folks praying for your grandson in Alabama. 

_Be still, and know that I am God_ (Psalm 46:10)


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## bow shooter (Jan 8, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## stragler (Oct 3, 2012)

Preys from CO.


----------



## garcmanu (Oct 8, 2013)

May the Lord take this into his hands and heal all quickly!


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

prayers sent for Devon and family.


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

Prayers sent from AZ, may God be with him and a full recovery.


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Prayers sent from California


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Prayer has been sent for his recovery......


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

Prayers sent


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

Prayers sent from CT


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I will be praying for all of you and for Devon daily.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Prayers from WI. that the Lord is watching over him & helps for a full recovery.


----------



## MatCreed (Sep 10, 2013)

Keeping your family in our thoughts and prayers. Special prayers for Devons recovery.


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Heavenly Father, watch with us over your child Devon and grant that he may be restored to that perfect health which it is yours alone to give. Relieve his pain, guard him from all danger, restore to him your gifts of gladness and strength, and raise him up to a life of service to you.

Through Jesus Christ our Lord. Amen!


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Prayers sent. I hope he has a full recovery.


----------



## IllinoisBamBam (Nov 20, 2012)

So sorry. Prayers sent.


----------



## ESBH (Dec 28, 2007)

Prayers sent.


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Prayers from eastern Pa


----------



## sparky887 (Dec 16, 2008)

Prayers said for your family.


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## WhiskeyZulu (Mar 8, 2013)

Prayers from VA, Wishing for the best.


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers sent from Pa.


----------



## DEERGUNNER (Mar 16, 2008)

Prayers for everyone for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Cahinsh (Nov 6, 2012)

Praying for a full recovery by all


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

I also have a grandson, Mason. He's 4. I cannot imagine how horrible I'd feel if anything bad happened to him.

I'm saying a prayer for Devon, and for you and your family.


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

Yes Sir


----------



## kwilde (Jul 10, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Prayers sent from MI.


----------



## cullin05 (Dec 17, 2012)

Prayers from Illinois.....My son is ten


----------



## wileycat (Dec 20, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## bowhuntinDE (Mar 5, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

carbon arrow1 said:


> prayers sent..... texting and driving is illegal here and I am sure it is most everywhere. this should be treated no less than a drunk driving charge. texting is so distracting. illegal yet people still do it. many just can't put down the dang phone and drive. I don't get it.


I agree with this as under influence of a cell phone. To me no difference.


----------



## XxHolleyxX (Sep 18, 2007)

Prayer sent up from my family


----------



## lewie62 (Jan 9, 2009)

My prayers are with you...may God bless y'all


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Prayers sent, may your grandson make a wonderful and miracle recovery! God bless you.


----------



## bob6154 (Dec 6, 2008)

Prayers sent from Michigan...


----------



## page xt (Mar 26, 2011)

cover him father with you hand


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

prayers sent


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

Done and my heart goes out to you!


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

prayers from NC


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

Come on Devon, you can do it:thumbs_up


----------



## Bhunter32 (Jan 18, 2003)

Prayers sent from Indiana.


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Prayer's sent from Mn for them all, So sorry God Bless


----------



## DrewStevens (Jun 7, 2013)

Prayers from nc


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Prayers from Pa.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Prayers sent and god bless your entire family in this time of need


----------



## DeerSlayer2012 (Oct 26, 2010)

God does amazing things for people. God bless you and your family. You will be in my prayers and I hope everyone has a full and fast recovery.


----------



## tjg184 (Aug 23, 2009)

Prayers from Missouri.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

thank you all!!! Devon is fighting, he got really bad tonight, but doctors put a drain tube in his brain to help relief the pressure and he is doing better, the next day is going to be critical.
once the pressure is subsided and is in the clear, they will take care of his breaks. he will be in the hospital for months. but we after clear this hurddle first with the brain issues. I am so proud of him! he is a fighter, he is in a coma now but he can hear us


----------



## MatCreed (Sep 10, 2013)

That's a bit of good news! Prayers for your family and Devon will continue.


----------



## Deerslayer3071 (Jan 24, 2012)

Prayers for you and ur family.


----------



## brdz71 (Aug 1, 2009)

Prayers sent bud so sorry for your family


----------



## tim15328 (Nov 8, 2011)

my prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## deer2fowl (Jul 6, 2008)

Prayer sent, tear shed. So sad especially when a young one is injured.


----------



## Vector3270 (Mar 3, 2012)

prayers sent


----------



## pontbreaux (Oct 23, 2012)

Prayers sent from Louisiana


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

please keep them coming, Devon is doing better, but he is not out of the clear. he is a fighter and a tough boy!
I love this boy more than anything!!!!!


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Prayers sent from PA from myself and also my family! May God on high shine his grace and mercy upon your grandson, mending his injuries, and returning him to your family.


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

Lord, You are in absolute control of the situation and you are aware of this family's needs and hurts. Lord. You are the Great Physician, I ask Lord for your presence be with this family in a very special way. I ask Lord for your healing touch from your nail-scarred hands. Thank you Lord for being our God, our King, but most of all, Lord Jesus we thank you for being our friend in times of need. In your name, Jesus Amen & Amen


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

OMG hate to hear that , they as well as your entire family are in my prayers


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Still praying GTO63 I shared on my facebook page and several of my friends are praying also and we are adding Devon to our church prayer group. Please keep us updated


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Prayers sent from Michigan By His Stripes your family is healed.


----------



## jbjyard (Sep 23, 2011)

Prayers from NJ


----------



## thencprince1515 (Sep 5, 2011)

Prayers from PA


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Prayers are sent steve...hope they get well quick.



Tim


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Prayers sent!!!!! 

God Bless


----------



## Remmy700 (Sep 14, 2013)

Me and my family will pray for you. Also will add you to our prayer list at church. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Prayers from NH.


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

Prayers from Pa.


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Continued prayers for Devon and your family.


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Praying for a speedy full recovery for your family.


----------



## mainersmotive (Sep 14, 2013)

Prayers sent from Maine - May god grace the doctors with the power to heal, parents/family the power to be patient, and grace the child the power to overcome his injuries.


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you! Devon is doing about the same, they are planning on doing surgery Monday on his broken bones if he continues to be more stabil as far as the swelling on his brain goes.
Please keep the prayers coming. they are working!


----------



## 628 (Jan 12, 2011)

Prayers offered to God for Devon and your family.


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Prayers sent to you and your family


----------



## shooter34 (Feb 24, 2009)

Prayers sent from Arizona


----------



## hoytdude1974 (Jan 9, 2004)

Prayers from West Virginia


----------



## NightMoon11 (Oct 11, 2013)

You and your family are in my prays tonight..


----------



## srcarlso (Mar 3, 2005)

Prayers sent...God Bless.


----------



## Chaning1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Prayers coming to you and your family from mine tonight.


----------



## noobie (Sep 2, 2013)

Prayers from IL!


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Prayers from ohio to the family


----------



## mskecker (Feb 12, 2010)

I pray for a speedy recovery!


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

prayers sent from Michigan


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

Thats great news! awesome! come on little guy your doing great:thumbs_up


----------



## bigperm8 (Aug 8, 2013)

Prayers from Ohio..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2013)

Im pretty tough, but that made me cry



GTO63 said:


> Guys I never ask for much, but I need your thoughts and prayers for my son and grandsons, two days ago. my son was involved in a head on collision with my 10 year old and my 6 year old in the car.
> An 18 year old boy was believe to be texting when he went left of center and hit my son head on.
> My son managed to get my 6 year old out of the back seat by kicking in the back window, my 10 year old was trapped in the car, they had to cut the top of the car to get him out. they life flighted my grandson to Childrens hospital, my 6 year old grandson was sent to childrens by squad. my son was transported to another hospital. Mason the 6 year old suffered a broken nose and is banged up, he was released today. my son is banged up as well, but is released. Devon is in critical condition with two broken ankles, broken arm, broken elbow and has a fractured skull. he has trama to the brain, he is fighting for his life, please pray for Devon,and hope he pulls threw, he is my everything I am here at the hospital at this moment asking for prayers.


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Im pretty tough, but that made me cry


No shame in it. Shows your a human being and probably a loving parent yourself


----------



## kohoyt (Nov 7, 2011)

More than one prayer sent.... I hope y'all the very best. Keep us posted my friend.


----------



## newtobow (Aug 11, 2010)

Prayers lifted here in TN. Please keep us updated.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

Prayer sent.


----------



## reaper159 (Feb 15, 2012)

Prayers sent ....

Hope they have a speedy recovery.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon is doing about the same, he did move his fingers a few times and coughed a couple of times, which is good, means his brain is working. they are monitoring him closely. Childrens hospital has some of the best doctors around. We know he is in good hands.


----------



## sfhunter (Jul 30, 2008)

God bless! You are all in our prayers.


----------



## Harley D (Feb 27, 2004)

Prayers from Ohio!


----------



## rampage62 (Aug 27, 2012)

Praying for you from KY.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

cant say thank you enough for all the thoughts and prayers. Devon and the family really apptraciate this.
thought people would like to see the story of the accident, makes you cry just looking at it.
my son and the kids were in the blue car. http://www.newarkadvocate.com/article/20131007/NEWS01/310070014/4-transported-from-U-S-62-head-crash
Please keep the prayers coming, they are working and there is some improvement with Devon.
Thank you all!!!


----------



## brdz71 (Aug 1, 2009)

Great to hear on the improvement


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Prayers sent. Stay strong.


----------



## bigjohn49 (Apr 9, 2010)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Mike Szar (Jun 21, 2013)

Prayers sent from Minnesota. Hope for a quick recovery.

Mike


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Prayers sent from South Dakota.

Automan


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

I pray that the lord will heal your son and he will return to you.


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

my prayers and thoughts are with your grandson and family may GOD bless


----------



## Hornman (May 14, 2012)

Prayers sent from IL to you and your family.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Still praying

Godspeed


----------



## wapititrails (Aug 22, 2004)

Prayers for a full recovery from Saskatchewan, Canada.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

This is terrible Steve, I hope Devon gets a full recovery. If you need anything, just pm me


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't pray but my thoughts are with them and your family.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Still praying for your family. Stay strong my brother this storm will pass.


----------



## RLtarget (Dec 6, 2008)

Praying for all


----------



## Mykey (May 20, 2003)

Prayers sent!


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

Prayers sent!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon is hanging in there, the swelling in his face, arms and legs is going down. His color also looks better.
He did develope some kind of lung infection, they are not sure what kind of infection but they are treating it with Anitibiotics.
He is still stabil. They are still planning on doing the surgery on his broken bones and removing ICP monitor on his skull on Monday.
Even tho he cant see us he can hear us, we make sure we tell him we love him and many people are thinking about him.
Going to be a long road, doctors say he will be in the hospital for months. Just got to keep hoping and praying for a fast recovery.
Thank you all !


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

More prayers for Devon, Thanks GT063


----------



## Double_lung8 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## Moler (Mar 25, 2012)

Prayers sent...


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Prayers from california


----------



## hawk45 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers with your son, you and your family.


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## MJF1229 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers from WI.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Lord,
Allow your healing hand to heal Devon and his family.
Touch their souls with you compassion. Touch their hearts with you courage and infinite love for all. Touch their minds with your Wisdom, and may their mouths always proclaim your praise. 
Bring health in body and spirit to Devon and his family so that they may serve you with all their strength. 

Amen.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Moosejaw (Oct 20, 2011)

prayers sent.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you for the update GTO63 Prayers are continued from Michigan


----------



## Hoytusa#1 (Jan 2, 2009)

With all of these Prayers they all will be fine. When you put things in Gods hands, you can't go wrong. God Bless!!!!!! our Prayers are with you and your family from Ky.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

GTO63 said:


> Guys I never ask for much, but I need your thoughts and prayers for my son and grandsons, two days ago. my son was involved in a head on collision with my 10 year old and my 6 year old in the car.
> An 18 year old boy was believe to be texting when he went left of center and hit my son head on.
> My son managed to get my 6 year old out of the back seat by kicking in the back window, my 10 year old was trapped in the car, they had to cut the top of the car to get him out. they life flighted my grandson to Childrens hospital, my 6 year old grandson was sent to childrens by squad. my son was transported to another hospital. Mason the 6 year old suffered a broken nose and is banged up, he was released today. my son is banged up as well, but is released. Devon is in critical condition with two broken ankles, broken arm, broken elbow and has a fractured skull. he has trama to the brain, he is fighting for his life, please pray for Devon,and hope he pulls threw, he is my everything I am here at the hospital at this moment asking for prayers.


Oh my God. Hoping for the best outcome for you. 
For everyone else who has a child or grandchild of driving age, give them a sharp warning on texting and driving. Tell them this story. Tell them about the pretty young high school junior who crashed into the back of a school bus at full speed because she was distracted by texting. This happened in my old hometown. Tell them how her parents will carry that pain with them the rest of their lives.


----------



## clhhunt (Nov 19, 2012)

Praying for you and your family from Virginia.


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

we will keep you in our thoughts and prayers here!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you! I do have a bit of good news, but first he did develope some kind of Lung infection, they treated it with antibiotics. and tonight he spiked a 102 degree fever. They gave him some meds to help with the fever .
But the good news is when they were suctioning him out and cleaning him, he started to move! he raised his leg and arm a few inches and he squeezed his moms hand. also when the nurse was suctioning him she said Devon you donlt like me for doing this do ya do you sweetie, and he tried to blink twice and then a few more times. He couldn't open his eyes but he tried. and he is also is trying to cough. this is all good news , its means his brain his functioning. He still has a long way to go but this is positive step.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

It looks as though the road to recovery for Devon is going to be long, but with small steps, he will recover...thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the entire family.


----------



## bushmaster911 (Sep 23, 2011)

We will be praying for your whole family and especially your grandson. Will put them at the top of our church's prayer list.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

prayers sent . please keep us posted on his recovery. I am appalled at all the young drivers I see every day with their head down as they are driving. we are all paying more for our insurance because of incidents like this very tragedy. cars should be equipped with e-mail blockers.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Prayers sent. As a grandfather of three this is heart breaking.


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Prayers sent for the little guy.


----------



## BPShunter (Jul 21, 2008)

GTO63 said:


> Thank you! I do have a bit of good news, but first he did develope some kind of Lung infection, they treated it with antibiotics. and tonight he spiked a 102 degree fever. They gave him some meds to help with the fever .
> But the good news is when they were suctioning him out and cleaning him, he started to move! he raised his leg and arm a few inches and he squeezed his moms hand. also when the nurse was suctioning him she said Devon you donlt like me for doing this do ya do you sweetie, and he tried to blink twice and then a few more times. He couldn't open his eyes but he tried. and he is also is trying to cough. this is all good news , its means his brain his functioning. He still has a long way to go but this is positive step.


Prayers still being sent. Keep fighting Devon! You are a tough little junior 10 ringer.

BPShunter


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

prayers sent buddy,


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Still praying here in Michigan. devon as bee added to a few church prayer lists up here


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon is not doing very good right now, they took a few meds from him to see how he responded, and he took a step backwards. pressures went up.
They cancelled surgery till he is stabil. They are going to do a MRI this morning to get a better picsture


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry to hear about the set back. we will continue praying


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this, my thoughts are with the little fella and you and your family


----------



## BigLurch75 (Dec 19, 2009)

Prayers sent for You & all of Your Family!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I seen steve and his family today at the hospital...they really appreciate all the prayers and support so far.




Thanks,
Tim


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

When I see young kids texting and driving at stop lights. I want to jump out and take their phone and give em a good spanking. Maybe if people would do that more lives would be save or uninjured. Prayers to your Family from Southeast Kansas,


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you for all the prayers and the cards! Devon is still hanging in there, he has been up and down all day, he is fighting!
He is getting a MRI at this very moment to get a better look at his brain and the damage. and to also check to make sure there is no injury to his neck. Surgery for his broken bone has been pushed back to Wednesday.
Please keep praying for my little guy.
Mason is doing good, we got him back to school and back into his routine.
He keeps asking for his brother. Breaks your heart!
My son is doing ok, he is having alot of pain on his knee, they believe he tore his ACL, but he wont go to the doctor because he doesnt want to leave Devon.
Emotionally we are all pretty drained, we are hoping and praying for the best for Devon.
Tim it was a pleasure to finally meet you! I really appreciated you coming up to talk to me, I needed that.
again thank you all, and please keep the prayers coming!
Steve


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Prayers sent your way. Can't imagine what your going through.


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

Prayers sent from Wisconsin, I have 3 young ones myself and I had to wipe the tears from my eyes on what you are going through. May god shine on your entire family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

thank you.
if anyone would like to send a card to Devon. Nationwide Childrens Hospital has a website set up if you would like to send an online get well card.
His name is Devon Spence rm 231


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MatCreed (Sep 10, 2013)

Continued prayers for you and your family.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Prayers sent. :angel:


----------



## MatCreed (Sep 10, 2013)

Card is on the way! Hope it brightens his day!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

MatCreed said:


> Card is on the way! Hope it brightens his day!


Thank you it will definitely brighten his days, he will love the cards!!!!!


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Prayer sent from TN. Good luck, god speed, and keep up the good fight Devon!


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Your welcome steve....anytime sir.



Tim


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Sending good vibes to little D. Get well soon little man.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Card and more prayers sent from the O'Leary family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

here is the link to send cards, Devon would really appreciate them


http://www.nationwidechildrens.org/...childrens.org/netapps/greetingcard?pageid=246


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon Spence rm 231


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Card is on its way steve....



Tim


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you Tim!


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Steve..I dont have a Means to use the link you posted...could you give me Hospital Details (address) or PM me a Private addy and i'll send a Card by post......Still Praying here for the wee man.


----------



## Alin_NL (May 7, 2013)

Card sent. I hope he will hunt with his grandpa very soon.


----------



## Billincamo (Dec 8, 2002)

Praying for you and your family!


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

My family pray's for your grandson, and for your family. God Bless.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Card on the way. Hang in there Gramps. I know this is a gut wrencher. Have courage.


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

Card sent. I hope he is doing better today.


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Card sent...could take a few Days From here. Meanwhile More prayers Devon's Way.

Stevie.


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

Sir Our prayers are on there way !!


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

More prayers for Devon and your family.


----------



## crater (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers are on the way!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Update for Devon, he got his MRI results back, Docors said it looked good. there is one spot on his brain, but they are thinking its bruising. His neck looked good, they didnt see any broken bones on his neck, but they are doing surgery on his broken bones on his arm, and both ankles and they are going to do an xray from different positions while he is in the operating room just to make sure his neck is ok.
Devon has been stabil since last night at 8:00 , his pressures are great, heart rate is awesome and blood pressure is very good.
They are letting him rest till Thursday for the surgery.
He is still in a coma state and will be there till after the surgery, then they are going to start weeding him of the meds to see how he does, not sure if there will be any brain damage just yet but we are very hopeful that he will be ok in time.
Thank you for all the prayers, they definately helped Devon.
Please keep them coming, my little buddy will be out in the woods with me before you know it.
Steve


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Excellent News Steve.....Keep the Faith Buddy.


----------



## Jackspot (Aug 24, 2005)

Awesome news!!!!! Prayers sent.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent. Wish u all the best


----------



## Buck. (Sep 12, 2013)

Prayers from Florida


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Very glad to hear the good news. Keep those positive updates coming!!


----------



## hoytman2979 (Apr 4, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank god the MRI came back positive. glad to hear the little guy is doing better and that they are able to take care of some of the medical needs that needs fixing. Prayers from Michigan


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gut pile ohio (Jul 15, 2012)

Praying for Devon, prayers sent from up north Cleveland


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Prayers work...thank God.


----------



## sfhunter (Jul 30, 2008)

keeping the prayers coming


----------



## les strat (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent the little man a card. Glad to hear of his progress! Prayers still incoming.


----------



## ESBH (Dec 28, 2007)

Still praying for you guys. This thread is the first one I look for when I get on.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Praise God for the progress and good MRI. Still praying for the full healing and recovery and for all the family as you guys try and stay strong, also pray financial blessings to help pay for all the expenses that come along with hospital treatment of this caliber


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

Prayers sent from Mi for your entire family as they will all be effected emotionally, God Bless!


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Prayers sent, so sorry to hear this.

As for this idiot texting while driving,,, I believe that to be as bad or worse than DWI ! Fine and Penalties should at the very least equal to or greater then a DWI !
One outstanding reason I gave up riding a motorcycle, especially every day to work. I had too many close calls with these IDIOT's coming over on me or crossing the center lane. At least a couple times a week when I rode every day!


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Prayers said for all.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Prayers from from MO. -Justin


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for the thoughts and prayers and the cards. Devon and the family really appreciate them.
Devon had his surgery tonight, and he did great!!!! he was stable thru the whole surgery, the pressure in his brain stayed a consistant 8 thu the surgery which is great. they wanted it below 20.
They put plates in both ankels, and his arm and elbow. 
he has a long road to recovery, we are not sure how much brain damge there will be just yet, but only time will tell.
He did have a tear in one of the blood vessels, but we are not sure what the extent of dameges will be.
But we believe Devon is in the clear, thank the good Lord and to all the people who has supported Devon , which is as far beyond that I could imagine.
I will be sure to keep everyone informed how Devon is doing.
They will in th next few days slowly wake Devon and they will get a better picture of all his functions and how he will do.
From the Spence Family, we thank you, it goes to show you there is alot of careing people in this world.
God Bless
Steve


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Sending more prayers for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Prayers sent for you and yours.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

Prayers uplifted. PLEASE keep us posted!


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

Let us know how Devon is doing today. We will keep him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Xmxer said:


> Let us know how Devon is doing today. We will keep him in our thoughts and prayers.


Devon is doing about the same today, he did have a few times when his pressure whet up, but that was because they were doing stuff to him. He is still hanging in there.
He has alot of swelling on his whole body especially his face and his tongue. They gave him a lot pf fluids during the surgery, that is why he is swelled up.
He should start doing better with in the next day or so.
Thank you again
Steve


----------



## Flattop (Jan 9, 2009)

Prayers sent from southern Illinois, got grandkids of my own and cant even begin to imagine what you are going through


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

God bless them. I hope everything turns out OK


----------



## gm09 (Sep 3, 2009)

Our prayers and thoughts are with them. Be strong


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Prayers for you and your family from Hosford Florida.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Hard to believe that anyone walked away from that accident. Your family definitely are fighters. 

Prayers sent for continued improvements. Stay strong as he will need the support in the coming weeks. He sure sounds like a fighter. Hope his brother is coping with the situation as well. Hard for them to understand this type of thing at a young age. 

People please talk to your kids about how dangerous it is to drive distracted. Show them the news story posted earlier. Make them realize just how much is at stake every time they take hold of the steering wheel. My daughter took a pledge with several friends last year, zero tolerance for texting and driving. Put the phone in the glove compartment or some other inaccessible place and leave it there.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Z-Rider said:


> Hard to believe that anyone walked away from that accident. Your family definitely are fighters.
> 
> Prayers sent for continued improvements. Stay strong as he will need the support in the coming weeks. He sure sounds like a fighter. Hope his brother is coping with the situation as well. Hard for them to understand this type of thing at a young age.
> 
> People please talk to your kids about how dangerous it is to drive distracted. Show them the news story posted earlier. Make them realize just how much is at stake every time they take hold of the steering wheel. My daughter took a pledge with several friends last year, zero tolerance for texting and driving. Put the phone in the glove compartment or some other inaccessible place and leave it there.


Thank you, yes it is very tough on everyone, Mason misses his dad and big brother, we are trying to keep him occupied to ease his mind some, he is back to school and on is normal routine. My son his having a hard time dealing with it. 
But my wife and I keep telling him to be strong, and that Devon and the kids need him.
Its going to be a long road to recovery, but we are praying very hard and that god will make things ok.
Devon is still stable, they are slowly cutting back on his meds. hopefully in a few days they will begin to wake him up.
again thank you to everyone with the prayers, thoughts and the cards. 
Steve


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

More prayers sent from CT. 
We're thinking about all involved and wish you the best


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Still praying. thanks Steve for keeping us up to date


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

rogersaddler said:


> Still praying. thanks Steve for keeping us up to date


x2, I can't wait for you to tell us when he wakes up and wants a Blizzard from DQ.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Thinking of your little guy every day.


----------



## maxxis88 (Apr 3, 2010)

Prayers sent to your family


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Prayers for continued progress and strength and patience for your whole family.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just sent a card. Still praying. Stay strong.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you! Devon is doing a little better today, they are going to slowly lower his vent so he is breathing mostly on his own. Dcotors said it might be another 10 days before he wakes up. Miss my little buddy talking to me.
but he is healing and he will be asking me to take him hunting before you know it!
Kids from his class at school made a bunch of cards for him, which was very nice.
Again, thank all of you for the cards and prayers.
Going to be a long pumpy road, but in time he will be ok.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Driving my 9 yr old son home from my 6 yr old daughters cheer comp today (was just the 2 of us in the truck, my wife took my daughter in hours before they would even let us spectators in) and I couldn't stop thinking of your situation. This feels like it hits close to home (could have been anyone of us). Steve you provide a solid foundation for you family, stay strong. I can only imagine the stress your under, your grandsons both Devon and Mason are very lucky to have you in their corner.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

GTO63...Devon, Mason and the entire family continue to be in our thoughts a prayers.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

mdodraw29 said:


> Driving my 9 yr old son home from my 6 yr old daughters cheer comp today (was just the 2 of us in the truck, my wife took my daughter in hours before they would even let us spectators in) and I couldn't stop thinking of your situation. This feels like it hits close to home (could have been anyone of us). Steve you provide a solid foundation for you family, stay strong. I can only imagine the stress your under, your grandsons both Devon and Mason are very lucky to have you in their corner.


Thank you so much, its tough on the family, but we have to stay strong for Devon. He means everything to us!
Please keep the prayers coming, we need them. Devon had a rough night last night, hoping today is better.
Steve


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Devon had a rough night last night. Still saying prayers for him and the family. Has his dad had his knee fixed yet if not how is he doing?
Whenever i get on here this is the first place I check to see how he is doing


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Still praying for the little guy.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

rogersaddler said:


> Sorry to hear that Devon had a rough night last night. Still saying prayers for him and the family. Has his dad had his knee fixed yet if not how is he doing?
> Whenever i get on here this is the first place I check to see how he is doing


Thanks, Devon oxegen levels dropped last night, but they are better today. They took his ICP drain out of his skull, which is very good.
He is breathing about half on his own, he is doing good, they are planning on taking him off the vent later this week.


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

prayers sent GTO63!! hope for a full recovery.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ikhmalok (May 18, 2012)

may Allah heal him.


----------



## mnbowmanmark (May 28, 2013)

Prayers sent from Minnesota


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## hither83 (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers from Iowa


----------



## khall0204 (Oct 20, 2013)

Prayers from Charlotte, NC. May God be with you and your family during this difficult time. Happy to hear he is doing better!


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent from pa


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

prayers and thoughts from cali for you and your family. may he heal soon and come home to you all.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

More prayers...


----------



## benkharr (Dec 20, 2011)

I am glad he is doing better!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, Devon is doing good, He is still hanging in there, they lowered the vent some time today making him breathe more on his his own, doctors goals this week is to get him off the vent by the end of the week, if the swelling on his tongue goes down. He had about 30 staples in his head and they took those out today. He is healing. Just going to be a very slow process.
They will not know what the extent of his brain injury will be for several months after they wake him up.We are hoping and praying Devon will live a normal life. 
I prayed to god to let Devon live and God has answered our prayers. Need prayers for his recovery.
Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for the thoughts and prayers.
Steve


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

Your thread is the first thing I check when I log on to AT, your grandson and your family has been in my prayers since you posted and will be until Devon is home being a normal 10 year old boy. God bless you and your family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Xmxer said:


> Your thread is the first thing I check when I log on to AT, your grandson and your family has been in my prayers since you posted and will be until Devon is home being a normal 10 year old boy. God bless you and your family.


Thank you so much


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Still praying thanks for keeping up on updates we know you got a lot on your plate but definitely helps to hear good reports.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Still praying for Devon. I'm like so many other people on here Steve this is the first thing I check to see any updates that you have posted on devons progress. God bless all of you who has been saying prayers for devon and his family


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you Roger,would like to keep this thread at the top, need all the prayers we can get.
Doctor told us today that Devon has several blood vessels that were torn on his brain, not sure how the out come will be, but we are staying positive.
On a good note, Devon did open his eyes slightly, but it was kind of like a stare, he is on a lot of meds, but we will take that has a positive thing.
I am so proud of him, he is tough little boy. I had to go back to work this week, but I am up there every night holding his hand.
My wife hasn't left the hospital since the accident, its tough on all of us.
Please keep praying for us.
Steve


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

more prayers to Devon and your family GTO!!!


----------



## seheina (Oct 20, 2013)

I' m new here at AT and located in Sweden. This thred is breathtaking and 
I just wont you to know that my thoughts go out to you and your fam! Beeing a father of 3 I can emagine what you are going through. May God be with Devon and the rest of your fam.
Reg, Andy


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

Prayers from SW PA too!!!

Hate to hear of such things happening to kids.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just sent off another card. the room address is in post #206, on page 7. The cards are free to do on line, they print them in the morning and deliver them to the room. www.nationwidechildrens.org/netapps/greetingcard?pageid=246
stay strong Steve


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Keep positive he will pull through it more prayers sent up from pa


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Sent the little man a card and I will continue to pray for him.

I will say this though he is in good hands at nation wide they work with my son and his hip disease these are some of the best doctors in the world. With these doctors and his loving and supporting family this little guy will pull through. Stay strong little man...and we will continue to follow your progress.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Prayers sent from Eastern KY


----------



## just4mx641 (Jan 3, 2009)

Prayers from Ohio


----------



## Avid Sportsman (Jul 11, 2013)

God bless him-prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Bump for morning prayers for Devon


----------



## cmskillern (Sep 29, 2011)

prayers are head your way in Jesus name


----------



## oneidashooter (Aug 23, 2003)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

We need a morning update please.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Prayers sent from Texas.


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Prayers from VA


----------



## ProngHunter (Dec 17, 2009)

Prayers sent from Montana.


----------



## les strat (Sep 15, 2013)

Continuing prayers. Devon is on our Sunday School prayer list.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

How's the little guy doing today


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon is doing a little better, they took him off his vent for a 4 hours yesterday and today, gradually taking it away from him, he is doing good, today they also reduced one of his sudation meds.
Still saying it will be 7 to 10 days before he wakes.
I am going to see him after work and I will have better updates.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Great News Steve....Little by little mate.


----------



## SO I HUNT (Jun 23, 2009)

Hang in and be strong for our prayers are being answered. Will keep praying for him and your family


----------



## petroleumag07 (Aug 2, 2010)

Praying for you and your family GTO63. God has a purpose. Devon is fighting and WILL continue to be a part of God's story. God will be glorified! Your faith is not in the things of this world, but is in the Most High.

James 1:2-3 Consider it pure joy, my brothers and sisters, whenever you face trials of many kinds, because you know that the testing of your faith produces perseverance.
Psalm 5:11 But let all who take refuge in you be glad; let them ever sing for joy. Spread your protection over them, that those who love your name may rejoice in you.
Psalm 62:8 Trust in him at all times, you people; pour out your hearts to him, for God is our refuge.
Proverbs 3:5-6 Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways submit to him, and he will make your paths straight.
Matthew 7:7 Ask and it will be given to you; seek and you will find; knock and the door will be opened to you.
John 14:27 Peace I leave with you; my peace I give you. I do not give to you as the world gives. Do not let your hearts be troubled and do not be afraid.


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

Keep the good news coming! Devon and your family will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers will be with your family.


----------



## N901 (Mar 19, 2009)

thoughts and prayers to you all. Stay strong buddy!


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

ttt


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Prayers from Maryland.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

We are here for you, please pm me if you need to vent about anything you have going on. My wife had a nasty fight with cancer and at times I felt I had no where to vent couldn't let the kids see me sweat and my wife couldn't know I was afraid for her. Prayers sent.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers sent from CA. stay strong my friend.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

More prayer sent!!!!!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, yesterday was a bad day, The chief Doctor at Childerens Hospital was worried becuse he couldnt get Devon to purposfully move.
He wasnt very hopeful that Devon could make it, we prayed and prayed, and today they did a test to check Devons tongue swelling to see if they could take his breating tube out, He got up set and moved his head to pull away from the doctor and clinched his hands and moved his feet, Devon wasnt happy but this was great news to us and the medical staff. The rehab doctor has high hopes for Devon, she said its going to be a long road, They are going to put a trach and a g tube on Monday.
Hopefully he will not have to have this for the rest of his life. Poor guy has been threw alot. He is sedated but they are slowely beginng to back off on his meds.
Please keep praying for Devon and the family, we need them!
Thank you 
Steve


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers still going up from pa think of the lil guy a lot and keep checking for progress as soon as I get on AT hope everything works out ok


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

More prayers for the little guy.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

PABOONER said:


> Prayers still going up from pa think of the lil guy a lot and keep checking for progress as soon as I get on AT hope everything works out ok


Thank you,


----------



## Yukon-1 (Oct 3, 2013)

They'll be in our prayers tonight


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all, prayers are definately working, Devon is a fighter! I keep telling him to be tough and to be strong and to keep fighting, he cant respond to me but I know he hears me.


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for keeping the updates coming - it helps us on this side in our prayers for Devon!

Daily prayers for Devon and your family from PA.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

We are keeping your family in our prayers and hearts.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, little up date. today Devon got a little fight in him today! they had to strap his hands down because he kept trying to grab his breathing tubes and he was raising his feet off the bed...this is all great news, he is fighting.
Just talked to my wife and they just now took out his breathing tubes and he is breathing all on his own. If he has trouble they might have to help him some.
But this is a step in the positive direction.
Little guy is hanging in there!
Mason is going to spend the night with me, he needs a lot of attention, he is missing his big brother really bad and his dad. so I am going to spend some time with him tonight.
Thank you!
Steve


----------



## EK34 (Jun 11, 2003)

Prayers sent from Michigan


----------



## HunterB4 (Dec 24, 2008)

More prayers from Michigan on a speedy recovery and peace for the family. It's amazing how much fight can be in such a little person.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Good to hear good news prayers are still going up


----------



## 90-tcom (Feb 10, 2007)

Prayers from North Carolina..............


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## dustingabe02 (Oct 18, 2013)

Prayers for you and your family from Kentucky.


----------



## ESBH (Dec 28, 2007)

Still praying for the little guy and your family


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Card sent


----------



## 303976 (Jan 7, 2013)

Prayers sent from England, UK. Praying for the very best outcome. God bless you and yours.


----------



## ilkilmore (Apr 23, 2012)

Prayed for your baby boy this morning in Mississippi


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## coderun (Nov 28, 2008)

Prayers for your family from oregon.


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the wreck and injuries. May Jesus Christ heal your family completely and protect them.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

No question........ our pleasure.

Our very very best to everyone involved.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## donjuan (Dec 19, 2009)

Man I am so sorry to hear. Prayers from Northeast P.A.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Thinking about your family any updates hope all is ok


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Another prayer from South Dakota.

Automan


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon is improving, he is now breathing on his own with no oxygen, he is doing ok, having a little trouble but he is doing on his own.
He is moving his head a little as well as his arms and legs.
He is sedated, but is slowly coming off of it.
He is with drawing from pain meds, we still dont know what the extent will be from his brain damage, they say two parts of the brain was severely bruised, the center part which controls his speech, and the front part which controls his behavior. Only time is going to tell.
Its sad that one instant mistake can change a persons life, as well as there loved ones
So please tell all your kids and friends DO NOT TEXT AND DRIVE, its not worth it!


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

So glad to hear that he is making improvements. Keeping the prayers going!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Still praying for a full recovery.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Praying for your little boy.


----------



## yellowdogg (Oct 16, 2010)

Prayers sent from Michigan


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent from pa keep the good news coming


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Still praying from Michigan. Thanks for updates Steve I have been away from the computer all weekend I'm glad to hear that Devon is getting better and has a little spunk starting to come back


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Anymore updates yet Steve.


----------



## BPShunter (Jul 21, 2008)

GTO63 said:


> Devon is improving, he is now breathing on his own with no oxygen, he is doing ok, having a little trouble but he is doing on his own.
> He is moving his head a little as well as his arms and legs.
> He is sedated, but is slowly coming off of it.
> He is with drawing from pain meds, we still dont know what the extent will be from his brain damage, they say two parts of the brain was severely bruised, the center part which controls his speech, and the front part which controls his behavior. Only time is going to tell.
> ...


Team 10RDB is praying hard. Keep us posted. Tell Devon to keep fighting and get better.:grouphug::thumb:

BPShunter


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys, Devon is about the same today, not much improvement. They did take him off a couple of meds, They are now giving meds to control his heart rate. Every now and then his heart rate beats fast, part of it is because he is with drawing from the sedation and pain meds. He moves his hands and legs some but he still in a sedated state. Going to take awhile for his brain to recover from the trauma he took, hopefully with all the prayers Devon will be a happy little boy. But that is a long ways away. We are taking one day at a time. He has lots of therapy and rehab.
They are taking him out of the PICU and moving him to a different floor for two days, then he will go to a Rehab floor where he will probably stay 5 to 6 months there.
I will post his room number once he gets settled in the rehab floor.
We found out today that the young man that was texting and driving only has liability insurance, and its not going to cover very much.
Its going to be an emotional and a financial struggle for my son , but that's not going to get us down, we are praying and believing Devon will make it.
Please keep the prayers coming


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## hunteram (Aug 27, 2009)

Prayer for you and your family may God's mercy and never failing love be with you and yours
From Virginia


----------



## SCHOOLCRAFT (Jan 4, 2005)

Praying for a speedy recovery buddy


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

Steve.. I have been dealing with an insurance company since 1984. They will try to screw you anyway they can. My advice to you is contact a good lawyer. I know its a tough place to be but they will work for you and give answers. Hoping for the best for you and your family. Mark


----------



## destroyer 350 (Nov 16, 2010)

Prayers sent from California God Bless.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Prayers from a fellow Ohioan


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Bump for morning prayers for Devon and his family


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for the update Steve. More prayers sent.


----------



## les strat (Sep 15, 2013)

Still praying.

Lesson to all of us: PUT THE PHONE DOWN! It's irresponsible and as much or more negligent than driving under the influence.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Still praying for you !!


----------



## SDC (Sep 7, 2005)

Still praying for your family, and that all of you can draw encouragement and strength from the one that will give you all you need! Hang in there guys!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, Please keep the prayers coming, Devon has a long way to go, I would like to keep the prayers coming till Devon is home with us.
Today there was pretty much no change, except the Physical Therapist came in to work with Devon a little, she asked to Devon to squeeze her fingers, he had to think about it but he did make an effort to squeeze her hand. Then she asked him to give him thumbs up, again he had to think about it, but he tried to raise his thumbs, he couldn't raise them very high , but he did try, which is very good.
He is still in like a sedated state, he opens his eyes about half way, he also followed the nurse with his eyes. Doctors are hopeful that once the bruising and swelling subside he will get better along with a lot of rehab. going to be a very long road, but we are going to be with him every step of the way.
again, please Bless Devon, Shaun and Mason.
Mason is really missing his big brother, he hasnt seen Devon in three weeks since the accident. Its pretty tough on him.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## Brittwildpitch1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Prayers sent from NY, just read the original post and will pray and check back daily


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

The fact that he can respond to verble commands with physical response is awesome and very encouraging. I think of this little boy daily and send my prayers. God is great and will give your family everything you need to get through this in his time. 

My nephew as a teenager was ejected from the back of a pickup merging onto the freeway and hit a steel light poll with his head. He spent 6 months in a comma and had physical therapy for years. There was a prayer chain country wide in the days of corded telephones. Today he is a great man. We can do the same for your grandson and I know we already are.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Prayers for Devon and his family'
Steve have you had a chance to go out hunting so you can go back to the hospital and show and tell the story about how you got one for him


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

Prayers from down south!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

rogersaddler said:


> Prayers for Devon and his family'
> Steve have you had a chance to go out hunting so you can go back to the hospital and show and tell the story about how you got one for him


Yes My best friend me took me out Sat, I didnt want to go at first , but he insisted I needed to take a break and get time to my self. Didnt want to leave Devon, but it was good for me.
Did come close to shooting a 170" 10 point. had him at 15 yards, needed 5 steps for my shooting lane, He took 2 steps then the wind changed and caught wind of me.
But it was nice to get out.
I wll give an update later tonight on Devon.


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

hang in there little guy still following your progress and praying for the best....


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Keep the good news coming prayers sent up from pa


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

GTO63 said:


> Yes My best friend me took me out Sat, I didnt want to go at first , but he insisted I needed to take a break and get time to my self. Didnt want to leave Devon, but it was good for me.
> Did come close to shooting a 170" 10 point. had him at 15 yards, needed 5 steps for my shooting lane, He took 2 steps then the wind changed and caught wind of me.
> But it was nice to get out.
> I wll give an update later tonight on Devon.


Glad to hear you got out it's to bad he didn't step out in your shooting lane mabey next time he will so you can tell Devon all about it. Good luck to you and prayers for Devon and the family


----------



## Joey (Oct 18, 2013)

Praying from Georgia


----------



## arrow spitter (Nov 23, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

They Moved Devon to a the Trauma floor, if his Heart rate stays good, they will keep him there for a few days then he will go to the Rehab floor, If his heart rate keeps going up which it has been tonight he will go back down to PICU. Poor little guy is with drawing from the meds, and his heart rate keeps going up and he breaks out into a sweat. Hate seeing him this way.
It will take some time for him to get over this. but once it wares off hopefully he will be more alert than what he is, and he can start the rehab process.
He is a little responsive, not a lot but enough to get our hopes up. Each time I see him, I CANT BELIEVE THIS HAS HAPPEN TO HIM. I keep asking God why did this happen. I just dont know why, Devon is a beautiful, smart boy who is always willing to show his love to the one that loves him. He is a super nice, sweet and friendly little boy. I cant just figure out why him!!!!
I hope this thread doesn't get boring, because we need all the prayers we can get and then some.
Devon needs them to pull threw this, we need them! So please keep them coming.
My son finally went to the doctor to check his knee and hand, he wouldnt go because he didnt want to leave Devons side, he has to have surgery on his knee and hand. He tore the ACL,PCL and his meniscus in his knee along with the tendons on his hand from the accident, please pray for him and Mason
God bless all of you
Steve


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

If any moderators read this, I would appreciate if this thread could be made a sticky untill at least Devon comes home to us, could be months, but We would really appreciate this.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

Steve don't think for a second that this thread is bother sum.I have been looking for updates at least 3 times a day.keep all of us informed when you can.it brings a tear to my eye thinking the same thing,why? God bless you and your family.


----------



## MatCreed (Sep 10, 2013)

We are still praying!! Glad to hear there is improvement...no matter how small, its still a step in the right direction!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone that thinks this thread is boring has some major issues. Please keep us updated, I log on to check up on Devon every day. You and your family are in my prayers and we make sure to pray for both boys. I am sure that Mason needs prayers just as much as Devon. Continue to stay strong.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys so much! it really means alot to us. Its over welming that so many or so caring and loving and with the cards and prayers.
Devon is going to fight threw this. He is a tough boy!


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers won't stop till the little guy is safe at home


----------



## Peewee31 (Sep 20, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## N901 (Mar 19, 2009)

if this thread bothers anyone they should be removed. Prayers are with the little man, you and your family!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

We'll keep it at the top !! Praying still !!!


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

First thread i look for each day...Prayers everyday From Scotland....to be honest, I worry when you go quiet Steve....Keep the updates Coming.

S


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Stevie777 said:


> First thread i look for each day...Prayers everyday From Scotland....to be honest, I worry when you go quiet Steve....Keep the updates Coming.
> 
> S


 Thank you, try to update several times a day. 
They just gave Devon a new med to help with what they call storming, something to do with the electrical impulses that goes threw his brain. They also giving him a med to help stimulate the brain. He will be in trauma for a few days, and once they get him calmed down, they will move him to the rehab floor where they will begin to work with him daily.
He still has a lot of bruising on his brain and some swelling, once that is taking care of we are hoping Devon will become more responsive.

Again, I cant thank you guys enough!
Steve


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

More prayers sent


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

still watching stay strong little guy.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Still praying Steve This is the first place I check when I get on AT
My friends and my friends on facebook ask me how he is doing. I have been sharing your updates on My facebook page


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

rogersaddler said:


> Still praying Steve This is the first place I check when I get on AT
> My friends and my friends on facebook ask me how he is doing. I have been sharing your updates on My facebook page


Thank you so much Roger


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dose he have a room number on the trauma floor? would like to send a card


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning Prayers for Devon and his family


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

Prayers sent for Devon and his family. May God lay his healing hands on young Devons body and mend his wounds. Kids can pull through some of the hardest situations. Keep strong Steve!! We are here for you buddy


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys, he will only be in the trauma floor for a day or so then he will go to the rehab floor where he will be for six months. Once he is there I will post a room number.
Devon didnt change much last night, he had a fever and his heart rate was high, the fever is coming from his brain being bruised and swollen, the high heart rate is from him with drawing from the meds.
He is still highly sedated and doesnt open his eyes very much.
Shaun is having a rough time dealing with it. its hard for all of us, but we have to just HOPE that Devon will pull this. its very hard seeing him every night. breaks your heart.
Mason is missing his big brother, they were pretty much joined at hip and very close to each other. So he is struggleling with missing his dad and his brother. 
We are trying to keep him occupied and keep him from thinking about everything, Out of the blue when he was getting a bath the other night he just broke down crying about the accident, he is only six and dosent understand. We are getting him and Shaun someone to talk to, to help them threw this.
I have to say thaty my wife is one strong lady and hasnt left the hospital the last three weeks, She is a nurse and knows pretty much whats going on with Devon, she helps Shaun understand things and gives them alot of support. I love her .Very proud of her for keeping all of us together.
I will continue to give updates.
Thank you all for everything, 
Steve


----------



## ikhmalok (May 18, 2012)

may God Allah heal Devon, amin.


----------



## les strat (Sep 15, 2013)

GTO63 said:


> They Moved Devon to a the Trauma floor, if his Heart rate stays good, they will keep him there for a few days then he will go to the Rehab floor, If his heart rate keeps going up which it has been tonight he will go back down to PICU. Poor little guy is with drawing from the meds, and his heart rate keeps going up and he breaks out into a sweat. Hate seeing him this way.
> It will take some time for him to get over this. but once it wares off hopefully he will be more alert than what he is, and he can start the rehab process.
> He is a little responsive, not a lot but enough to get our hopes up. Each time I see him, I CANT BELIEVE THIS HAS HAPPEN TO HIM. I keep asking God why did this happen. I just dont know why, Devon is a beautiful, smart boy who is always willing to show his love to the one that loves him. He is a super nice, sweet and friendly little boy. I cant just figure out why him!!!!
> I hope this thread doesn't get boring, because we need all the prayers we can get and then some.
> ...


_But they that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint._ - Isaiah 40:31

Hang tight Steve.


----------



## jcv400ex (Aug 20, 2013)

Love to see updates on his condition as well Steve! Praying for your family every day!


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

It's times like this u find out what kind of family and friends u really have and it's good to see an strong family pulling together something u don't see every day .. Prayers continue


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon had a better day today, The therapist put him in a chair today for the first time to help build his muscles back up.
My wife bought some suckers to try and get him to move his tongue and lips. she held one up to his lips and he moved his tongue towards it, well he got a taste of it, and he swallowed. The speech therapist thought that was a great sign.
He is trying to wake up more and is moving his eyes a little more, he cant really focus just yet, but he is trying.
We are taking this day by day and each little improvement is great hope!
Thank you all for the support
Steve


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

God bless you Steve. As grandfather, I read this thread everyday with tears in my eyes. Prayers from me every day for you and your entire family.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

You asked why this happens?

In the short, it was a random accident. In the long, "the thief only comes to kill, steal, and destroy...". God allowed this for his glory, that many might experience his grace and peace through the situation. 

In some weird sense, situations like these function as a sacrifice fly. I lost two fathers in 3 years to random accidents, one motorcycle and one car wreck. I can't say my life would be as full of God had those deaths not occurred. It's much pain to lose a loved one, but it's much more painful never to know and experience God.

Prayers for your family.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm sure the medical bills are racking up. I have a sick child and she goes to Boston Children's Hospital at least twice a month and my wife was in Mass General for 3 weeks and a long recovery after so I know how hard it can hit the wallet. I am strapped for cash but would like to help out some how, I don't know how to set up a fund but I would like to donate a couple wrist slings if we could put together some sort of AT yard sale for Steve's family. Stay strong Devon, Mason needs his big brother to come home soon.


----------



## hanover10point (Jun 19, 2007)

Prayers sent Steve, anything I can do let me know.


----------



## Huntersdad97 (Mar 16, 2009)

Prayers from right down the road.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Still praying steve


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

GTO63 said:


> Guys I never ask for much, but I need your thoughts and prayers for my son and grandsons, two days ago. my son was involved in a head on collision with my 10 year old and my 6 year old in the car.
> An 18 year old boy was believe to be texting when he went left of center and hit my son head on.
> My son managed to get my 6 year old out of the back seat by kicking in the back window, my 10 year old was trapped in the car, they had to cut the top of the car to get him out. they life flighted my grandson to Childrens hospital, my 6 year old grandson was sent to childrens by squad. my son was transported to another hospital. Mason the 6 year old suffered a broken nose and is banged up, he was released today. my son is banged up as well, but is released. Devon is in critical condition with two broken ankles, broken arm, broken elbow and has a fractured skull. he has trama to the brain, he is fighting for his life, please pray for Devon,and hope he pulls threw, he is my everything I am here at the hospital at this moment asking for prayers.


prayers sent.


----------



## bcoppage (Apr 3, 2013)

Prayers friend


----------



## Goocher (Nov 6, 2011)

God will be there for him. Prayers sent. Hang in there.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

No change in Devon today, you could tell he wasnt feeling good, at one point Devon had tears going down his face, Its sad to see him like this, he can open his eyes some , but he cant say any words or tell us how he feels, Please keep praying for Devon and Shaun and Mason.
Steve


----------



## mxz500ss (Dec 30, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## silent_assault (Jun 28, 2011)

So sorry prayers on the way


----------



## BUSHfire (Jan 6, 2010)

This is very sad I will pray for your Grandson Devon right now. You hear about bad stuff like this all the time but never expect or know when it will happen to you.
Keep you chin up your Son and your 6 year old grandson will need their PAP... God bless


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

GTO63 said:


> No change in Devon today, you could tell he wasnt feeling good, at one point Devon had tears going down his face, Its sad to see him like this, he can open his eyes some , but he cant say any words or tell us how he feels, Please keep praying for Devon and Shaun and Mason.
> Steve


May The Lord put his healing hands on your family and bring your angel home.


----------



## Red57 (Oct 20, 2008)

Prayers sent from Texas


----------



## gut pile ohio (Jul 15, 2012)

Still praying for Devon, almost every day since you posted.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I was thinking/ praying for your boys while I was in a tree stand this morning.


----------



## SnoGhost (May 12, 2013)

Prayers, positive thoughts and best wishes sent. Hoping with time Devon will make a full recovery. Take care of yourself as well....


----------



## capthowdy27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Prayers for your boys!


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Still checking on him and praying for the family


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

On my way to see my buddy, morning bump


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Morning prayers Steve...


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

To the top!!! Stay strong


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

In Devons room right now, pretty neat you can access the internet from the Tv in Devons room.
But Devon is sleeping right now,Heart rate a little high and has a little fever, but he is doing ok at this moment.
Will keep you updated


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Still praying in Oklahoma.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

GTO63...that is neat that the internet can be accessed from Devon's room...now you can show Devon just how many of us here at Archery Talk are pulling for him...Devon, his family and the entire family will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

Prayers sent from Chillicothe, Ohio.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Prayers sent from n.c.


----------



## moto444 (Dec 27, 2006)

Prayers sent


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayer bump


----------



## camo711 (May 23, 2010)

Prayers Sent


----------



## shotime (Jan 6, 2012)

prayers sent from pa hope is will be ok


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Really no changes today for Devon, He is still highly sedated, Didn't open his eyes very much today.
Tuesday they are going to put in a G-tube in his stomach, and going to put a cast on his arm.
Tonight was Trick or Treat for the kids, it was sad not having Devon here with his little brother and cousin. But at least Shaun came home for a bit to be with Mason.
Thank you for all the prayers.
He might be on the Trauma floor for a couple of weeks, 
So here is a room number just in case anyone wants top send a card to him.
he is on the Trauma Floor room H531B
Steve


----------



## mikelleen (Feb 20, 2013)

God bless Devon and your whole family. May he bless Devon and all yours in need with healing. In Jesus name, AMEN.

I am praying for you privately too.


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers for Devon, you and your family!!!!
Kids are strong and resilient! God bless him and help him make a full recovery!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

I shared the basics of your story on Facebook, hoping to put people off texting when driving. Hang on in there through the not-so-good days... All that healing must be tiring. Sending calm and healing thoughts to your whole family.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

praying for you now bud


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Still praying Steve and sharing your updates on my facebook page and church. I have lots of friends that ask how Devon is doing


----------



## moosehead89 (Oct 28, 2013)

Prayers headed your way. Faith in him, he puts his best soldiers in the toughest situations.


----------



## mn_medic (Jul 31, 2012)

Still praying.


----------



## KAM1970 (Jun 25, 2012)

Prayers send for Devon and the family, continue to stay strong.


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

thoughts and prayers still going out for your family. Check on it every day to see how he is doing. Stay strong and we will all keep thinking of you and your family


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

Thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you! Not much change today for Devon, still pretty much sedated.
Speech Therapist came in today and worked with Devon a little, when Devon is awake its not for very long. But she managed to get a sound or two out of him.
Devon is going to have to be taught everything all over again, from his speech, to walking pretty much everything.
Sad to see my little buddy go threw this.
His life was pretty much taken away from one mistake a young man made. *Please Dont Text And Drive*
Thank you for the prayers
Steve


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning Prayers for your family. I couldn't imagine what you all are going through


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you Roger, Devon is still the same. he will be on the with draw meds for another week or so, they are pretty much keeping him sedated.
Shaun went and had his MRI done on his knee and hand yesterday, Will not know the exact extent of his injury to his knee and hand till tomorrow. But the Radiologist that did the MRI said it didnt look good. but we will know for sure when Shaun goes to see the doctor tomorrow morning.
Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.
Steve


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

Lord,
You never turn away from a broken & contrite heart. Lord Jesus strengthen and heal this Grandson and comfort Granddad In Your Name Jesus AMEN PSALM 51


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Little bit of good news today, Devon stayed awake almost the whole day today, my son was working with him. Shaun has this little soft rubber ball, he would put it in Devon's hand and then asked Devon to squeeze it. Devon would squeeze it.
Then Shaun would ask Devon to drop the ball in his hand and Devon dropped the ball in Shaun's hand several times.
Today the therapist was showing Devon how to wave good bye.
Devon raised his fingers trying to say good bye. He couldn't move his hand completely but was raising his fingers, This is very encouraging.
Please keeps prayers coming.
Steve


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

That's so good to hear.stay positive. Prayers on he way.


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

prayers sent ,be strong ,it will get better ,Devin will be running threw the woods before you know it .


----------



## les strat (Sep 15, 2013)

GTO63 said:


> Little bit of good news today, Devon stayed awake almost the whole day today, my son was working with him. Shaun has this little soft rubber ball, he would put it in Devon's hand and then asked Devon to squeeze it. Devon would squeeze it.
> Then Shaun would ask Devon to drop the ball in his hand and Devon dropped the ball in Shaun's hand several times.
> Today the therapist was showing Devon how to wave good bye.
> Devon raised his fingers trying to say good bye. He couldn't move his hand completely but was raising his fingers, This is very encouraging.
> ...


That is SO awesome!!! I have been praying hard for Devon as have many people beyond the scope of this thread. I know it's hard to see him go through re-learning basics, but I think he might just surprise you. 

Just keep the faith and know MANY people are thinking and praying for Devon and your family.


----------



## gun (Apr 26, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## SnoGhost (May 12, 2013)

Great to hear things are going in the right direction!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like the big guy is doing well, he must be a real fighter. Than God he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

excellent news Steve...your little fighter is doing well. so proud of him.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

morning bump


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

GTO63 said:


> Little bit of good news today, Devon stayed awake almost the whole day today, my son was working with him. Shaun has this little soft rubber ball, he would put it in Devon's hand and then asked Devon to squeeze it. Devon would squeeze it.
> Then Shaun would ask Devon to drop the ball in his hand and Devon dropped the ball in Shaun's hand several times.
> Today the therapist was showing Devon how to wave good bye.
> Devon raised his fingers trying to say good bye. He couldn't move his hand completely but was raising his fingers, This is very encouraging.
> ...



Our prayers continue for Devon and the entire family...thanks for the updates GTO.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Still praying thanks for sharing the positive news


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

I never miss a day without a prayer for you and your entire family. It is great to hear Devon is improving. Please understand you have a lot of support, so vent if you feel the need.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad to hear Devon was able to do some things which is encouraging, praying he continues to improve.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all for the support, its really appreciated.
My son got the results back from his MRI. looks like he doesnt need surgery on he is starting to get better from the with draw of the meds.
He is making small steps, but to us his huge steps.
Have a long ways to go.
Cant wait for the day he can talk, walk and do things that he used to.
Not sure what damage he will have from the brain injury, only time is going to tell.
Please keep prayers coming 
Steve


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

340pd said:


> I never miss a day without a prayer for you and your entire family. It is great to hear Devon is improving. Please understand you have a lot of support, so vent if you feel the need.


Thank you so much
Steve


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

May the reports get better


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Keep the good news coming prayers sent


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Still praying here Steve....everyone else is getting the go by for now.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon pretty much slept today, they to had increase one of his meds, which is a sedation med. so he pretty much was quiet today.
They also had to x ray his arm again, x ray wasn't very good, his elbow is not growing back the way it should, something to do with the brain damage, he is going to have to have surgery on his elbow, They are debating to wait till after his rehab, but they definitely have to do surgery on it, because of the way it is growing back.
Poor boy has been threw enough.
Still saying it might be awhile before he fully awakes, alot of it is his medication but most of it is because of his brain damage.
Please keep praying for the little man.
Steve


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

This morning they are taking Devon to surgery to incert a G-tube in his stomach, This might be a little set back for Devon, he was starting to show some improvement, but with this surgery its going to push thing back for a while.
But at least he will have all the tubes out of his throat and it will make him more comfortable and it might help to try and talk later.
thank you for the prayers
Steve
*DONT TEXT AND DRIVE*


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

This should make him much more comfortable and will do a better job of getting nutrients into his body. It may look like a minor set back now but in the long run will be better. Stay strong my friend


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Prayers being sent. Don't think of this as a set back but if he is better able to get food in he will better be able to participate with therapies. I work as a PT and this may be one of the best things they can do for him right now as it will be one less thing his body will have to work at. Your family is in my thoughts every day.

Nan


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

GTO...thoughts and prayers for Devon and the family...


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, they postponed the G-Tube surgery till tomorrow, 
The PT and the speech therapist have hopes for Devon, They think he will do good with the therapy. 
Still with drawing from the meds. Just going to take time, I will keep posting on how my little buddy is doing.
I am over whelmed on the support we have received here on Archery Talk.
Thank you all again,
Please keep praying the little will be home soon.
Steve


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

I will def. continue to keep him and your family in my prayers.


----------



## camo711 (May 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the update ttt


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

More prayers sent for Devon


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Amen, Amen, Amen. Thank you for the updates. You and your family have been on my mind. I pray for a steady and expedient recovery. God bless you.


----------



## mikelleen (Feb 20, 2013)

God please help Devon with healing and all his needs. In Jesus name AMEN.

Still praying for Devon, you, and your family daily.

God bless...


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Praying for Devon, Mason, Shaun and the rest of your family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you for all the prayers! Guys they are working.
Have some great news!!!!! Last night Devon said his first words, they are not loud but a whisper which you could understand. He said DAD....Tired.
Then this morning about 4:00 am The Nursing Assistant came in to draw blood, and he told Devon it will hurt, and Devon said clearly Hurt, Hurt. The Nursing Assistant had to wake Shaun up to tell him.And Devon was screaming out of control and trying to pull his tubes out. This is all Awesome news. 
Last night before all of this Shaun was pretty down and up set, but I told him things will be ok. God is answering everyone's prayers.
Today Devon is going to have his G-tube put in. 
Please dont stop praying!!!!
Thank everyone so much for the support,
Steve


----------



## jmpk (Mar 16, 2013)

Great to hear...keep the faith.


----------



## 1morebuck (Sep 3, 2011)

*Faith*

Praying for your family. Great news! Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Nikonman (Apr 9, 2008)

Prayers from Indiana.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## AdamGable (Mar 9, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers from Wyoming.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Sent


----------



## BPShunter (Jul 21, 2008)

Good to hear some good news! He'll be running around the hospital before you know it.

Praying for Devon!

BPShunter


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all so much!
Devon is in the ER at this moment getting a G-tube.
Today he made a few sounds for the therapist. He cant completely talk, but its like a whisper. Today while I was at work, my wife called me and put the phone up to Devons ear, I told him I loved him, and he whispered Hi, he tried to say love you, it was like a squeal, but he is trying to say it.
I love that little boy more than anything !! he is a fighter, I cant wait till the day he can come home and I can post a picture of him.. he is truly amazing young man.
Thank you all so much for the thoughts and prayers and the cards.
I cant say thank you enough!
I will continue to post updates threw out his recovery.
God Bless
Steve


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

GTO63 said:


> Thank you for all the prayers! Guys they are working.
> Have some great news!!!!! Last night Devon said his first words, they are not loud but a whisper which you could understand. He said DAD....Tired.
> Then this morning about 4:00 am The Nursing Assistant came in to draw blood, and he told Devon it will hurt, and Devon said clearly Hurt, Hurt. The Nursing Assistant had to wake Shaun up to tell him.And Devon was screaming out of control and trying to pull his tubes out. This is all Awesome news.
> Last night before all of this Shaun was pretty down and up set, but I told him things will be ok. God is answering everyone's prayers.
> ...


Tears of joy run down my cheeks for you and your family.Everytime I see my kids when I get home from work I think of Devon and how strong this young man is,and how strong you and your family are.prayers for you and your family.


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Such good news. He is a fighter 

Sent from my HTCONE


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

WAY TO GO Devon!!! Huge steps forward. Steve this is the best news I've heard all day.


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Steve thanks for the wonderful updates about the little guy. He sure is coming along great and it sounds like he has some fight in him and that is wonderful. We all have still been praying for devon and the rest of you in your family


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Prayers sent for Devin.


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

I think the Apostle Paul would encourage you in Christ: "He is before all things, and in Him all things hold together." Col. 1:17

And again, "He (Christ) is the radiance of the glory of God and the exact imprint of his nature, and he upholds the universe by the word of his power." Heb. 1:3

Glad to see in spite of this tragedy Jesus is holding up your lil guy.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

Prayers sent from Kentucky


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Prayers from the Deep South!


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

GTO63 said:


> Thank you all so much!
> Devon is in the ER at this moment getting a G-tube.
> Today he made a few sounds for the therapist. He cant completely talk, but its like a whisper. Today while I was at work, my wife called me and put the phone up to Devons ear, I told him I loved him, and he whispered Hi, he tried to say love you, it was like a squeal, but he is trying to say it.
> I love that little boy more than anything !! he is a fighter, I cant wait till the day he can come home and I can post a picture of him.. he is truly amazing young man.
> ...


 Great News!!!


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Spent the night with Devon last night, he kept my wife and I up all night. 
He is doing better, he is turning his head a little more, he still in a lethargic state, he moves slow and he has to think really hard before he moves.
Breaks your heart when screams and says HURT HURT. he is doing better, but he has a very long road.
It is very sad seeing him like this, Five weeks ago he was a healthy and happy young man, and now he is this situation trying to fight for his life, you just never know what can happen! 
But two weeks ago the doctors didnt think he was going to make it, and look at him now! he is alive and moving some and is fighting. Thru all the prayers and thoughts and thanks to God 
Devon is here with us. We can only hope that he is going to get better and go home to his little brother and his family.
Mason hasnt seen Devon for five weeks since the day of the accident, he is having a hard time, but like his brother he is tough boy as well. Had to switch him to a different school and he has adjusted nicely.
I know I ask this over and over, but please continue to pray for Devon to be healed and recover from this tragic thing, and keep praying for Mason and Shaun for strength and to get them thru this. 
Thank you again, Steve


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

I'll keep him and family in prayers daily.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Still sending prayers from Ky, soooo glad to hear he is making improvements.
Thank you Lord!!!!!!!! Please continue to be with this young man and his family and give them all strength.


----------



## Huntersdad97 (Mar 16, 2009)

Prayers from Ohio.


----------



## bowhunt-R (Jul 15, 2006)

What a fighter! Prayers from NM!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sublettejr (Nov 2, 2012)

You have my family's prayers from here in Eastern N.C.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

stay strong lil man


----------



## JumphogUSMC (May 3, 2010)

GTO, prayers from Florida for young Devon, you, and your family. God has already shown his hand in this, and we know He is there! I thank God for the men and women on this site that have sent up a prayer for you all. That is awesome, and THAT is the TRUE strength of America. NEVER lose Faith! May God Bless you and your family, and may He restore this young man to you all!


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

GTO63 said:


> I know I ask this over and over, but please continue to pray for Devon to be healed and recover from this tragic thing, and keep praying for Mason and Shaun for strength and to get them thru this.
> Thank you again, Steve


GTO63...steve, you keep this thread going and you keep asking for those thoughts and prayers...remind us every day if you have to and keep us informed of his progress...I will continue to keep Devon and the entire family in our thoughts and prayers...

...at the appropriate time, let Devon know just how many of us at Archery Talk are pulling for him.


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Yip....Rootin for the wee man here... God Bless ye Son.


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

I am a father, and cannot imagine what your grandson, your son, you and your family are going through now - brings tears to my eyes. All the best and hang in there - things will be all-right soon; may God bless your grandson and your family in this troubling time.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent up from pa


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all! prayer bump for Devon


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

More prayers to Devon and your family GTO63. Stay strong! We are pullin for ya!!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

More prayers sent from Oklahoma for Devon and the rest of your family.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Prayers sent Devon's way


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning prayers for Devon and his family


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Steve: Morning update please.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Not much change today for Devon, he is sleeping alot. 
Doctors came in this morning and said they might send him to the rehab floor this week.
Last night he whispered to his dad.....SCARED, sad to see him go threw all of this.
Some how his g tube came out last night, they put in a temporary one in.
I will post updates every day.
Thank you for the prayers
Steve


----------



## 1seth (May 15, 2009)

devon is on my mind, and in my prayers. your whole family is.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Continued prayers from California


----------



## OhioHoytHunter (Aug 4, 2009)

Prayers sent for Devon and your family. I'm very sorry to hear this. My family and I pray for a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Kturn15 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lots of love here... 

The same from me and mine

Keith


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

continued prayers for Devon and family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you to everyone. Yes there is a lot of love and support on here, I am over Whelmed with all the support, prayers and cards that we have received. Devon is is a great kid! He loved everything about hunting and the outdoors. My son does not hunt, so I tried to bring Devon up loving the outdoors. He loves to fish and shoot his crossbow.
I took him and Mason to a Pheasants Forever event this past spring, and he loved every part of it. from climbing tree stands to shooting crossbows.When this is all over and Devon is able, I will let him on here and tell everyone thank you.
I just cant wait for the day for Devon to come home and go hunting with papaw. I have a blind set up for him in a perfect place to shoot a deer.
Its nice to come to a place such as Archery Talk which I have been a part of since 2007 and ask for help in a bad situation such as this.
Devon had a little therapy today but didn't do to much, as he slept most of the day. The medicine still has him sedated.
but they are saying this week he might go to Rehab, where they will work with him to get him back where he needs to be.
Please keep prayers coming they are very much appreciated.
Steve


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JumphogUSMC (May 3, 2010)

Continued prayers for Devon and your family. Keep your Faith, and keep your eyes on God. He knows what He is doing. God Bless and keep you all.


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Prayers continue for Devon and your family. Hope to hear more of his rehab progress

Nan


----------



## stewart76 (Jan 13, 2005)

Father in your name I pray for this family please keep your angels with them and bless them with each other for many many years to come


----------



## BulldogTank (Oct 30, 2013)

Prayers from our family to yours. 
God Bless


----------



## Classic Ranger (Jun 2, 2011)

Prayers sent for you and your family. May they fully recover from their injuries.


----------



## les strat (Sep 15, 2013)

Still thinking and praying for Devon. I know it's been a hard struggle, but going from the first page of this thread to the present, he seems to be coming along great for such a trauma. Sounds like a little fighter to me!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

early morning bump


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Damon and family...our thoughts and prayers continue, from Ohio.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Stay strong lil buddy!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayer bump before I go into the woods for a rainy am hunt.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Thinking about Devon and family all day. More prayers sent.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, Just got home from seeing Devon, no real change, Therapist couldn't get him to do much at all today, the Speech Therapist or the Physical Therapist. Wife thinks he is depressed and doesnt want to work.
I did get him to give me a small smile three times when I asked him to.
Tomorrow they are planning on moving him to the Rehab floor.
Please pray for Devon to have the strength and the fight and the want to get him self better, I feel so sorry for him, and I miss talking and spending time with my little buddy.
Steve


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

back to the top


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds like this was his day of rest, maybe he was gathering strength for move to the Rehab floor. 
Thanks for keeping us updated on this thread when you have so much else on your mind.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Morning prayer bump


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon was moved today to the Rehab floor. 
Please keep the prayers coming.
Steve


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

That is great news....keep updates coming and the prayers are continuing

Nan


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

good to here he is moving to rehabilitation floor still checking on I wonder how he is doing everyday. prayers to Doven and the family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Bump for Devon


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm a firm believer in the power of positive thinking and prayer...Devon will contunue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RWL (Jan 12, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys, The doctors and the nurses on the rehab floor have positve hopes for Devon.
He has a long road, but they say he is ahead on the way he is progressing compared to most kids that come in the condition he is.
Hate to see any kid go threw this. Devon is a truely a fighter.
Please keep prayers coming, 
Steve


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

GTO63 said:


> Thank you guys, The doctors and the nurses on the rehab floor have positve hopes for Devon.
> He has a long road, but they say he is ahead on the way he is progressing compared to most kids that come in the condition he is.
> Hate to see any kid go threw this. Devon is a truely a fighter.
> Please keep prayers coming,
> Steve


Great news Steve, we all are praying for Devon.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Great news, wish I were as tough as that little dude!


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Great news prayers sent from pa


----------



## alang145 (Jan 4, 2013)

great to hear thru the power of god all things are possible god bless and keep fighting


----------



## SnoGhost (May 12, 2013)

Such good news.


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

Praying for a full recovery


----------



## Xmxer (Jan 1, 2007)

GTO63 said:


> Thank you guys, The doctors and the nurses on the rehab floor have positve hopes for Devon.
> He has a long road, but they say he is ahead on the way he is progressing compared to most kids that come in the condition he is.
> Hate to see any kid go threw this. Devon is a truely a fighter.
> Please keep prayers coming,
> Steve


That is awesome!!!


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

sending a prayer from my family to yours


----------



## sb954 (Oct 9, 2012)

Prayers sent from Australia


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon had is first day at rehab, he did good, he tried to make a few sounds today, you could tell he was tired tonight, because when the Nurses were changing the bandages on his g-tube, (they taught Devon that one finger means yes and two fingers means no), he kept raising two fingers when they were messing with him , he was telling them to leave him alone..lol
But he did a few a things today that was encouraging in rehab, as each day passes Devon will get stronger and be able to do more things.
Just taking one day at a time.
Please keep sending the prayers
Thank you
Steve


----------



## JumphogUSMC (May 3, 2010)

That is great news indeed!!! That Devon is truly a fighter, and he gets it directly from his family! God has a plan for Devon, and it is going to be something to behold. Keep the Faith, and remember; 

[B]Rom 8:31 
What shall we then say to these things? If God be for us, who can be against us? [/B]


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Glad to here rehab is going good. Still praying


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

What a strong little man one day he will look back and have an amazing story to tell his kids and grand kids keep the good news coming praying in pa 


DONT TEXT AND DRIVE!!!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Cant wait to speak with him here...he is a little scrapper....Thanks for the updates Steve.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Your welcome Stevie


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Prayers from Maine, they need to make a cell phone that won't work when the car is moving or something. This is happening all too often. N TEXT MESSAGE IS WORSE THIS!!!!


----------



## BPShunter (Jul 21, 2008)

Tell Devon to keep working hard. He's got a lot of good archers pulling for him. 

BPShunter


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad to hear Devon is in rehab now he sure is coming along great. Yes he does have a long ways to go but look how far he has came already. Still praying for him


----------



## jb2678 (Dec 18, 2009)

Prays sent... I feel for you


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Great to hear of all the progress Devon is making. Continued prayers from Cali


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good to hear Devon is coming along, prayers sent


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Glad to hear he is making progress and has started rehab. I will continue to pray for his full recovery hopefully him being young will speed things up for the young man.
How are your son and other grandson comming along?


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Steve: You are one hell of a fighter also. Thank you for bringing this incident to our attention. From time to time we all need a cause to unite around and for some reason you were chosen to do it, and did it well. 
Down the line this will be only an unpleasant memory in Devon's life. Everyone will be stronger for having gone through it. You have a great following and someday when things are going much better, please consider posting a YouTube of you and Devon shooting again so we can see the success story in real time.


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

More prayers from Oklahoma.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Glad to hear he is making progress and has started rehab. I will continue to pray for his full recovery hopefully him being young will speed things up for the young man.
> How are your son and other grandson comming along?


Thank you, Mason is doing good, he is really missing his brother , been 6 weeks and he hasn't seen him, We had a child physiologist talk to mason this week.
But over all he is handling it quit well. Shaun is struggling, its alot for him. He hasnt left the hospital since it happen, he doesn't want to leave Devons side.
But he is hanging in there! he has lot of support from family , friends, work, and everyone on here, he is doing ok. 
Devon was pretty much the same today, he had rehab for a few hours, which made him tired. So he hasnt done to much today. but he is show little improvement each day.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

340pd said:


> Steve: You are one hell of a fighter also. Thank you for bringing this incident to our attention. From time to time we all need a cause to unite around and for some reason you were chosen to do it, and did it well.
> Down the line this will be only an unpleasant memory in Devon's life. Everyone will be stronger for having gone through it. You have a great following and someday when things are going much better, please consider posting a YouTube of you and Devon shooting again so we can see the success story in real time.


Thank you I appreciate that, I must give credit to my wife, she has been there everyday taking care of Shaun and Devon. She is a nurse so it helps to have her there to help Shaun understand whats going on.
She is an incredible lady, I have high respect for my wife.
She is at the hospital every day and comes home and takes care of me! been a bad year for us.
Back in July, I had a close scare in which I almost didnt make it. I had blood clots pass thru my heart and into my lungs while I was out hanging tree stands, I am lucky to be alive and now this happen with Devon.
God saved me and now he saved Devon. I pray everyday thanking God for looking out for us.
Please keep praying for Devon to heal him and to come home to us.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

In my thoughts here in Ireland, delighted to hear your grand son is making progress.
Tell Devon I am rooting for him on the other side of The Atlantic Ocean.
Frank.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers for Devon and the family...


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all, on my way to the see little guy now


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

One day we should make a map to show Devon where all the folks are who are pulling for him 
I have a 9 year old, my heart breaks when I think about what you are going through. Still a long way to go, but he's come a long way already.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## gut pile ohio (Jul 15, 2012)

Still praying for Devon in Ohio


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

Prayers and thoughts for your family from California too. May god protect you all and best wishes for a speedy recovery as the holiday season begins. Hang in there!


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning prayers from Alpena michigan


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers for Devon from Ohio...


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

More prayers for Devon...


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys, Devon is awake more today than he has been, he has rehab all day. 
I was at the hospital all day yesterday, Its hard seeing Devon the way he is, Just thinking one day he is a healthy active 9 year old, and in a second his life changed, and now his body and mind is like a new born baby, has to be taught everything all over again,from talking to walking and to thinking. 
Its hard not shedding a tear when I see him. But the family is staying strong and hoping and praying the doctors will be able to get Devon back to where he was.
I cant thank all of you enough for all the support we have receieved here.
I will continue to keep posting on this thread till Devon is home and well.
Thank you again
Steve


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Daily prayers continue.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Prayers continued from Michigan.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Still praying in pa


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Late night bump for Devon


----------



## Ugly_Duck (Mar 6, 2013)

Praying for your family, and I ask could you pray for mine

Isaiah 40:31

But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Still Praying


----------



## les strat (Sep 15, 2013)

Sending more prayer.



Ugly_Duck said:


> Praying for your family, and I ask could you pray for mine
> 
> Isaiah 40:31
> 
> But they that wait upon the LORD shall renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings as eagles; they shall run, and not be weary; and they shall walk, and not faint


One of my fave verses ever for strength.

IDK what your family need is, but you will also be in my prayers.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

What is Devon's room #, I couldn't find it and wanted to send a card. Prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Matt, its room 932B on the 9 th floor which is the rehab floor


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers for Devon and the family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon is continuing to have rehab, Doctor told us yesterday Devon will have some deficits, is more than likely going to have speech problems, alot of the nerves were damaged to the brain, he is going to have limited use of his hand do to the trauma he had to his arm and the fasciotomy, and they way he will processes things will be different and slow. There will be other problems but they are not sure what the extent will be. He cant talk or say words , and he will not be able to walk for a long time, he will be in a wheel chair.
He is still sedated, and is having a lot of pain. Its sad, 
Steve


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Still praying very hard and pulling for the young man, there is no limit to what God can do and the human bady is a wonderful thing that still often surprises Dr's at how it can repair itself. Keep your thoughts positive and know we are here for you if there is anything you need.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Sent ya a PM

Your not alone buddy you got all the support of us here on AT and all these guys praying for ya and asking God to put his healing hands to work.....trust me be it Gods will this will all work out for you guys and somehow make you stronger cause of it


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Steve,
You must remember that the doctors always err on side of caution and yes he may have deficits but I have seen many people, especially children exceed what the doctors thought would be their deficits. Also having such a supportive family as Devon has is an incredible advantage for his recovery. I continue to pray for him and your family.

Nan


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

More prayers sent from Maine.

I pray that God's wisdom and power is continually with the doctors and staff that are working with Devon.

James 1:5
<><


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

continued prayers for your family and Devon.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you so much! means alot, with all the support we have on here and the thoughts it gives me hope! One day, Devon when come one here and tell you all thank you.
Going to take Mason in to see Devon this weekend. Think it will be good for Devon to see Mason , and Mason is definately missing his big brother, been over 6 weeks since he has seen him. Mason is just strong has is big brother, love both those boys more than anything.
Mason also loves eveything about hunting. He loves watching hunting shows with me. Going to buy him a Nuclear Ice or the Atomic for x mas so he can shoot with Devon and his papaw.
Again , thank you!!!!


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Prayers go out to Devon from our family. Children are the most resilient of us all and hopefully he will surprise us all with his recovery.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayer bump


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all ! Taking Mason to see Devon tonight. Mason is very excited to see his big brother, been over 6 weeks since he has seen him.
Think it will to both of them some good to see each other.
Thank you for the prayers
Steve


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Devon, Mason and the entire family remain in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

More prayers sent for Devon.


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

Prayers sent from Mn.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon seems to be getting a little stronger, yesterday he held his head up on his own, which is very good, and today Shaun called and said Devon grabbed a hold of the rail on the side of the bed and pulled himself over to the edge. He is not talking yet, but he did whisper do his dad, ........ DAD!
He has been throwing up the last two days, Doctors did test and x rays of his stomach and cant find anything wrong. They are not sure as of why he is doing it.
They gave him an IV and he pulled that out.
Mason didnt go up yet because Devon was sick, but tomorrow night he is going up to see Devon, he is very excited!.
Please keep praying for Devon, Shaun and Mason.
Steve


----------



## demotts 808 (Dec 10, 2012)

Prayer for a speedy recovery


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

Prayers sent!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like he is getting stronger. Prayers sent.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Our thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the family.


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

Still warching and praying for the best outcome my prayers to the family


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Prayers, and our morning update please.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent up


----------



## snots (Nov 22, 2013)

Prayers from Wisconsin sent up stairs


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Seen Devon tonight, We took Mason to see Devon as he was very excited. Devon can not talk but you can tell he was glad to see his little brother, Think it gave Devon peace of mind knowing his little brother is ok, since Devon has not seen him almost 7 weeks of the accident.
Devon is getting a little stronger and showing improvements every day. He can hold his head up on his own, can move his legs and arms.
Shaun stretches him out on the bad, and Devon can push him self up.He now follows you with his eyes and even has facial impressions. You can really tell when he is upset..lol, he got mad because papaw left him tonight.
All of this is encouraging, going to be awhile before he can talk and walk but he is trying very hard. 
Please keep the prayers coming and Thank you! for all of the thought and prayers
Steve


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome news glad to hear things are starting to look up still praying for u and you family


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

GTO...read your most recent update and I must say, it does sound like Devon is ready to fight his way back. There are so many unknowns at this point but one key is Devon's desire to join the fight to recover and it does sound as if the first signs of his determination are beginning to show.

Devon and the entire family remain in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

You've got a fighter there and love to hear his progress.....prayers continue

Nan


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

So glad to hear that he is improving and most of all that Mason and Devon were finally able to see each other.
Still continuing to pray and so the church and facebook members. 
I really enjoy reading about the improvements of Devon. Thanks for keeping us up to date


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Saturday night bump


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

your family is in our hearts and prayers


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers for Devon and family...


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Steve, I need my mid afternoon update. Prayers continue.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Glad to here


----------



## Pine Hawker (Mar 17, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

340pd said:


> Steve, I need my mid afternoon update. Prayers continue.


Sorry just got home from the hospital, Devon has been wide awake the last two days, He is at the stage where he gets up set alot, but he is trying to get some words out. He gets frustrated trying but this is good. Last night my wife stayed all night with him so Shaun could have a break and spend time with Mason.
About 4:00 in the morning Devon yelled MAMAW... it was clear and loud, woke my wife up. he also said hurt, love, it was kind of muffled but he is trying very hard. 
Shaun works with him a lot trying to get his strength up. He will sit on a bench with Devon in front of him, he will make Devon try to hold himself up and to use is arms. he cant do it fully by himself but he is trying to.
His motor skills has a long way to go yet. they work with him daily on his speech and strength.Going to take a while but he is getting there.
They will have to do surgery later on his arm, because he had a lot of nerve damage and he will not be able to use it.
Going to take time and lots of rehab, but Devon is doing better every day.
We are not sure of how well he well get, time will only tell.
Please keep praying they are working
Steve


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent keep the good news coming


----------



## zipp (Mar 13, 2009)

I just saw this for the first time. Prayer just sent from pa


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

zipp said:


> I just saw this for the first time. Prayer just sent from pa


Thank you!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BPShunter (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad to hear some more good news. We're still praying for Devon. Tell him to keep getting better.

BPShunter


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Stay strong


----------



## S.Wells (Oct 30, 2010)

GTO63 said:


> Sorry just got home from the hospital, Devon has been wide awake the last two days, He is at the stage where he gets up set alot, but he is trying to get some words out. He gets frustrated trying but this is good. Last night my wife stayed all night with him so Shaun could have a break and spend time with Mason.
> About 4:00 in the morning Devon yelled MAMAW... it was clear and loud, woke my wife up. he also said hurt, love, it was kind of muffled but he is trying very hard.
> Shaun works with him a lot trying to get his strength up. He will sit on a bench with Devon in front of him, he will make Devon try to hold himself up and to use is arms. he cant do it fully by himself but he is trying to.
> His motor skills has a long way to go yet. they work with him daily on his speech and strength.Going to take a while but he is getting there.
> ...


This is very good news! Still praying


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you! Devon didnt have a good day today, he kept throwing up all day, He did ok in rehab but most of the time he was sick, Dr thinks it is is meds causing him to get sick, They took x- rays again of his stomach but everything looked good, they are going to change his medication to see if that will help.
Feel so sorry for him.
Please keep praying for him
Steve


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

sounds like he is headed in the right direction. keep us updated on the little man and we all will keep watching and praying for him


----------



## pandy175 (Jun 1, 2005)

Praying for you all.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

Prayers from sc.....


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

GTO63 said:


> cant say thank you enough for all the thoughts and prayers. Devon and the family really apptraciate this.
> thought people would like to see the story of the accident, makes you cry just looking at it.
> my son and the kids were in the blue car. http://www.newarkadvocate.com/article/20131007/NEWS01/310070014/4-transported-from-U-S-62-head-crash
> Please keep the prayers coming, they are working and there is some improvement with Devon.
> Thank you all!!!


What a horrible thing to have happen. It is a miracle that anyone survived. Our prayers are sent for all of your family, especially Devon. Having experienced a similar accident that took the life of my 9 year old niece, I sincerely pray for the recovery of all involved.

Did the driver of the other car survive?


----------



## LMJII (Dec 29, 2010)

Prayers to all. Please read my signature. I believe it helps those healing as well as those praying for healing. God Bless. 
LMJ


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

carlosii said:


> What a horrible thing to have happen. It is a miracle that anyone survived. Our prayers are sent for all of your family, especially Devon. Having experienced a similar accident that took the life of my 9 year old niece, I sincerely pray for the recovery of all involved.
> 
> Did the driver of the other car survive?


Yes, he walked a way with out a scratch. they are still investigating the accident


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

LMJII said:


> Prayers to all. Please read my signature. I believe it helps those healing as well as those praying for healing. God Bless.
> LMJ


Thank you!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like more ups than downs, prayers are with you guys.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

mdodraw29 said:


> Sounds like more ups than downs, prayers are with you guys.


Thank you Matt


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Our thoughts and prayers for Devon and the family continue....


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

Prayers sent from Ireland


----------



## ikhmalok (May 18, 2012)

may Allah heal devon amin.


----------



## spekwa91 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just read this for the first time. Prayers sent from Logan County. Where can I send a card?


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

I pray Devon had a good day and every one will get better.


----------



## capthowdy27 (Oct 23, 2013)

Still Praying


----------



## newtoarcheryhun (Oct 2, 2012)

prayers from SD


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

send it back to the top to keep the prayers coming


----------



## JumphogUSMC (May 3, 2010)

Those crash pictures make you wonder how anyone survived! Continued prayers from Florida, for you all. God Bless and keep you!


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

Continued prayers sent from Central Pa. My 5 y.o. grandson means everything to me and my heart goes out to you and your family. Hope God's hand remains on Devon and your family and continues to heal him.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just want to remind everyone that you can send Devon free greeting cards through http://www.nationwidechildrens.org/netapps/greetingcard?pageid=246
Devon Spence room 932b


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you Matt for address, thank you all for the prayers we definitely need them.
Devon is doing about the same, he trying to say a few words now, He still sick from the meds, they changed his meds to see if that is the problem.
I will give a better up date tonight.
Thank you again for the thoughts and prayers, We are over whelmed on how people come together to help Devon out.
Its pretty amazing.
God Bless all of you
Steve


----------



## npbow (Dec 30, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Praying for continued healing for Devon and your family.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning Steve, how did the night go?


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

340pd said:


> Morning Steve, how did the night go?


Hello, talking with my son last night, Devon seemed to do better with the new meds, he wasnt throw up as much as he was. he starting to say a few more words, 
Rehab has been a little slow do to him being sick, he making some progress with the rehab, they are expecting for him to make leaps and bounds here in the next few days.
Just gotta keep praying.
Again thank you all for the support, couldnt gone threw this with out all of your help!
Steve


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

More prayers sent.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Devon will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers as he battles his way back...


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news, glad to hear they expect him to improve a lot soon. Prayers still coming for you, your family and Devon


----------



## MonsterElk6X6 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope he fully recovers...prayers sent


----------



## marksman1122 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hope he makes a full and speedy recovery


----------



## BuckshutrJR (Feb 21, 2011)

Prayers sent from mid Michigan.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Little update, Today Devon had a good day, Last night they took x-rays of Devon's ankles. Doctor said they healed nicely. So today in rehab they had Devon in a walker with a harness on him so he wouldn't fall. He to took two steps, which is awesome. its small steps but its a step in the right direction.
Also today Devon received a card from Matt (mdodraw29). My wife read the card to him and showed him the card which had a turkey on it. Devon said.....THANKS...Like he was trying to say Thanksgiving. He also said it to the nurse. These are small things, but it is all encouraging and its a positive step in the right direction.
Going to be a long slow process, but Devon will fight his way threw this.
I cant say thanks enough for all the pm's the support, cards and prayers we have received. It has been a tough battle , made us closer as a family. When you see Devon the way he is it breaks your heart.
Its a miracle Devon is alive, we are hoping he will have a full recovery, but only time is going to tell.
Doctor did tell my wife today that Devon's arm will have to have surgery as the nerves are damaged and his breaks in his elbow is not growing back right due to the damage to the brain. Said there is a possibility they might have to take his arm. Please pray this doesnt happen.
I just want to say, it hasnt been proven yet that the young man was texting while driving, but we have our suspensions that he was.
*SO PLEASE DONT TEXT AND DRIVE* its not worth it, its a big distraction and it changes lifes.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

More prayers Steve...


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

perrys no peep said:


> More prayers Steve...


Thank you!


----------



## Roo223 (Mar 7, 2013)

Prays sent


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Steve,
Your post made me smile to know they had him up and taking a step, those first few steps are so important and I know he will put many more together soon. Those first few steps are something to be thankful for this holiday. Prayers continue every day

Nan


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nan said:


> Steve,
> Your post made me smile to know they had him up and taking a step, those first few steps are so important and I know he will put many more together soon. Those first few steps are something to be thankful for this holiday. Prayers continue every day
> 
> Nan


Thank you Nan, yes it is something to be thankful about.... he is starting to say more words, they are not sentences but they are a word or two.
Doctors and Nurses think he is going top make leaps and bounds in a few days, keep telling us we will be surprised......we are hoping


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Glad to hear some good news prayers sent


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

The power of prayer and family at your side and there's nothing the to big.


----------



## brockbaker (Aug 2, 2010)

your in our prayers


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Prayers sent from Ohio.


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

still praying,!One Step at a Time!One Day at a Time!may God be with You all this Thanksgiving and everyday thru this!He gets us thru all things even tho we don't always understand why there allowed to happen.


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

glad to here there is some progress that is good new we will keep praying for a full recovery.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Your updates on Devon inspire me! Let him know how many are pulling for him! And how tough he is!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

As long as Devon is taking more steps forward than back. dtrkyman hit the nail on the head Devon is inspirational, this kid is tough little boy. I hope he knows that he has support from coast to coast. Prayers sent on this Thanksgiving for the toughest little boy I know and his supportive family.


----------



## S.Wells (Oct 30, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to Devon, he is still in my prayers.

Same goes for you Steve and the rest of the family Happy Thanksgiving, you guys are also in my prayers.


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

More prayers sent GTO...Good to hear things are moving forward!!!


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to Devon and the entire family...thoughts and prayers continue...stay strong!


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Prayers from South Carolina.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you! Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.
Taking food up to Shaun later and spending time with Devon, 
Will let you know how he is doing today.
Steve


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Steve I hope you had a nice Thanksgiving, many prayers were sent your way. I would like to let everyone know that you can use that address I put up on page 28 to make Christmas cards for Devon, they are free to make and are printed at the hospital and delivered to his room. The way I look at it is anything that could brighten his day is well worth the 2 minuets out of my day to make it.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Our thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the family...


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

GTO63 said:


> Thank you Nan, yes it is something to be thankful about.... he is starting to say more words, they are not sentences but they are a word or two.
> Doctors and Nurses think he is going top make leaps and bounds in a few days, keep telling us we will be surprised......we are hoping


Excellent...The Wee man is a Fighter, that's for sure..


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayer bump


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Visited Devon all weekend. he is doing about the same, he trying to say a few more words, he kind of slurs his words, cant really get the words out, he gets very frustrated and his body shakes trying to talk . But he his working his muscles in his jaw.
Doctors say it can be a year before we know how much he will recover.
Monday is his birthday, he will be 10 years old. Sad he has to be in the hospital on his birthday.
Please keep the prayers coming and keep this to the top
Thank you, Steve


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Prayers sent from Ohio.


----------



## wickedarachnid (May 28, 2013)

Glad he is getting better. I pray he makes a full recovery. Prayers sent his way.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Steve thank you for keeping us updated, prayers and birthday wishes sent.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Devon and the family remain in our thoughts and prayers ...


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent up from pa


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

Prayers from PA, and hopefully you will all have a better Christmas


----------



## Avid Sportsman (Jul 11, 2013)

More Prayers from VA, keep it coming.


----------



## Fran (Jul 22, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers go out to your grandson
I hope he has a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys, Devon and the family really appreciate it!
My son is making Devon work hard along with the Rehab team. Devon does little things to improve daily, all though its going to be a long road.
Really dont know how my son does it, he is at the hospital every min with Devon loving him , supporting him and helping him threw this tragic accident.
He gets Devon out of bed, makes him walk in the walker, takes him to the bathroom, he bathes him, constantly caring for his son. It shows you the true love he has for Devon. Devon's body is like a new born has to be taught everything all over and some times his brain doesn't want to corporate 
Its really hard for him right now, on top of all of this my son is going threw a divorce. 
I dont think I could keep it together! Proud of my son and how he is handling all of this.
Please keep prayers coming for them
Steve


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

You have an amazing son, more prayers for Devon.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

your son sounds like a strong man... prayers for the family


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

morning bump


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

GTO...you have a remarkable family...our thoughts and prayers continue for Demon and the entire family.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

I just opened an email from a friend who, on occasion, sends forwards inspirational stories...I thought I would share this one.








Whenever we feel like we have had more heaped upon us than we can endure, just look around. You are not alone..there are others who have faced unbelievable challenges during their lifetime.

GTO, you, your son and grandsons are not alone...thoughts and prayers continue for Devon, his brother, father and the entire family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

SittingBull, *THANK YOU!* That is a amazing story and it was very inspirational, I know deep down in my heart Devon is going to make it! he and his dad are two very strong individuals that have been threw alot in there life. 
With all the support, love and the prayers we have had, Devon is going to win the battle!
Thank you all again
Steve


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Steve,
Sounds like progress every day and make sure his Therapists know what he liked to do before the accident and maybe they can incorporate some of those things to make his rehab more fun. It is amazing how it may help him. Prayers are continuing for you whole family. 

Nan


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Morning prayer bump, Sittingbull that was a great story. I believe that today is Devon's birthday, hope he has a good birthday.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Thinking of Devon and the family...more prayers, too.


----------



## pinehtr (Jul 15, 2012)

God Bless.


----------



## BPShunter (Jul 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Devon. Prayers sent on your special day. ccasion15:

BPShunter


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you! morning bump


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Devon. You are loved by far more people than you can ever imagine.


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday still sending prayers from IN


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy birthday to Devon prayers sent up from ground blind in pa


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys! Devon had a good day today, they are working him pretty hard in rehab, he is starting to say a few more words.
And he is taking a couple of steps with a walker.
The doctors say its going to be a long road, but......They think Devon will be ok in time, Brain injury's take a long time to heal.
We are hoping and praying for the best.
They are still saying they might have to take his arm, but they want to wait because he is progressing and they dont wont to set him back. He can raise his arm but he cant use his hand.
Thank you for the continuing prayers for my family.
Steve


----------



## crabbyt (Oct 5, 2013)

There's power in prayer I will say so tonight god bless


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Stay strong!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent. Thinking of you guys everyday.


----------



## idavis (Jan 15, 2010)

I've been trying to avoid checking on this thread but can't. I have a hard time reading this as I have a 6 year old son and do not want to imagine this or anything bad happening to him. I'm pulling for you Devon!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all! I really appreciate it.


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Still praying for Devon and your entire family.


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

Many prayers sent from missouri!


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Devon and the family remain in our thoughts and prayers...stay strong and keep fighting !


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon is not having a good day today, he started to have seizures and he has been throwing up all day, they had to put him back on Morphine, they think its because he is still with drawing.
Little guy cant catch a break.
This is taking a toll on the family, its hard juggling everything. Just wish this never happened.
Feels so sorry for Devon.. its not fair for him


----------



## jkonnor (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Steve,

I'm new to the group, my name is Julie. I have your whole family in my prayers. I was in a bad car accident when I was 14 (45 now) and my best friend broke her neck and jaw in it. She was on vacation with me and my cousin lost control of the Landcruiser we were in; she and I were both thrown from the car into a ditch. We both took a good amount of time to heal, her far more than me; but your body is strong at that age and she is fine now. I know your Grandson is in a tougher battle, but I have hope that his youth will greatly contribute to his success in healing fully.
Earlier this year a good friend's brother was in a motorcycle accident and had a TBI. While trying to help them I came across this website and this was just one article I shared with her. She said it helped. You may well already know about the website. But, I thought I would share with you too. http://www.brainline.org/content/20...-brain-injury-survivors-want-you-to-know.html
I'm sorry you're all going through this, I know what kind of stress it puts on the family. When we were in our accident, my Mom used to say "Envision the person you want to help heal or protect, surrounded in a white light". I always sort of think of it as a bubble of light encapsulating them. It always felt like it helped me cope.

For the record.... my license plate is "JUST DRV". My 15 yr old is learning to drive from me and it is a lesson I have made very clear to him. It is also a lesson that must be taught by example. I will share your story with him as it will further instil the importance of one focus when driving.

You are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Julie


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Julie thank you so much, it helps knowing other people have survived such a horrible thing, You always think it would never happen to you, but it can.
One second can change people lives forever.
People keep telling us its going to take a long time, I realize that. but going to see my grandson, just makes me wish it never happened to him or to his brother or his dad. Its tough on us all.
Devon is a very tough kid who has been thru alot in his life with separated parents from an early age and now for this to happen. I just hurt for him.
I know he will be better. Thank you for the website, I will pass it on to my son, I know it will help him as well as my wife and I.
Thank you for all the prayers, we really need them
Steve


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I wish there was something I could say to help. Prayers sent for the whole family. Stay strong my friend. Matt


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

He'll be back to normal before you know it Steve. Just stay strong for him and all will be well


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

JHENS87 said:


> He'll be back to normal before you know it Steve. Just stay strong for him and all will be well


Thank you Jeremy, I appreciate it. Thank you Matt! we appreciate all the kind words and prayers.
Steve


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the family.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning update needed.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

340pd said:


> Morning update needed.


Devon still sick, trying to figure out why, they are also doing a cat scan, might have to have surgery on his right eye, looks like he might have nerve damage.
Poor boy cant catch a break.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Hang in there!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

At the hospital now. They did a cat scan of Devons brain. There is a lot of pressure on his brain and two of his ventricles are severely swollen. Waiting for neuro surgeons to come in to decide if they want to do surgery or different Medication. Talking about putting a shunt in so the fluid will drain in his stomach. That is why Devon has been sick because of the pressure and swollen ventricals. Please keep him in your prayers.
Steve


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Praying for you guys


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

More prayers sent - brain injuries are difficult for all but Devon seems to be a fighter.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

big prayers for the little guy


----------



## jkonnor (Dec 3, 2013)

Continuing to pray for you and your family!


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Prayers still being sent from Oklahoma. Stay strong


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Prayer bump for Devon.


----------



## GreenheadRocker (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear. Hope he pulls through. Seems like he is a fighter. Yall have my prayers from here.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Morning prayers sent


----------



## bigwoody (Mar 29, 2013)

Prayers going up


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

There is fluid and pressure in Devons brain, they are doing a lumbar puncture to check and see how much pressure there is in Devon skull, if there is a lot of pressure they are going to do surgery which means they will put a shunt in the skull so the fluid will drain into his stomach. If there is not a lot they are going to try to relief the pressure threw the spine.
they are also checking to see if there is pressure on his eye. He is having headaches because he is giving signs by crabbing his head and trying to sit up. I hate this, don't like seeing him suffer.
Please pray for my grandson, 
I know I keep asking for prayers, but we really need them.
Steve


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Steve, your heart must be breaking...I feel for you all.
Prayers every night.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Another from South Dakota. Prayer does so much and costs us so little, so what is our excuse for not doing more of it than we do? 

Automan


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

Indiana prayers!


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

More healing thoughts from NC. It's tough to have a set back like that. I really hope they can sort it out quickly.


----------



## 1eagle (Aug 10, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers for all.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Still praying for all of you.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

more prayers from Michigan


----------



## mikelleen (Feb 20, 2013)

God bless Devon and your whole family.
In Jesus name, Amen.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Morning prayer bump.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Nero surgeon came in last night, Devon didnt have surgery, He said the fluid in his brain has not increased from the day before, they want to wait till next week to see if his body gets rid of the fluid on its own, 
They figured out why Devon keeps throwing up, His tongue is severely swollen in the back of his mouth, they are worried he could choke.
Oral surgeon is coming to look and to see what they need to do.
Please keep the prayers coming
Steve


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Lord be with U and your family.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## sotexbowhunter (Feb 3, 2006)

You have my prayers. May the have the chance to grow up and be all they can be.


----------



## rockandchelle (Aug 9, 2009)

Prayers sent your way.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayer bump. Poor kid can't catch a break.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Prayers for Devon, So sorry to hear of his new problems, He is such a fighter and I hope he will have some relief soon

Nan


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon and Shaun are wore out. They haven't slept much the last few days. They are coming in Monday morning to an MRI of his skull to see if the pressure and fluid is getting better. His tongue is swollen and he is not talking at all. All of this as set him back a little as far as rehab goes. Will keep everyone updated.
Steve


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

GTO63 said:


> Nero surgeon came in last night, Devon didnt have surgery, He said the fluid in his brain has not increased from the day before, they want to wait till next week to see if his body gets rid of the fluid on its own,
> They figured out why Devon keeps throwing up, His tongue is severely swollen in the back of his mouth, they are worried he could choke.
> Oral surgeon is coming to look and to see what they need to do.
> Please keep the prayers coming
> Steve


Steve...we continue to keep Devon and the family in our thoughts and prayers...I think I will say a prayer for the doctors too...keep fighting Devon!


----------



## Bassman1969 (Dec 24, 2008)

Still praying for your son and grandson that they are both healed by Gods hands!


----------



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

Prayers to you and your family from Wisconsin. Stay strong.


----------



## Test Man (Jan 29, 2013)

God Bless Devon and all your family, may God lay a healing hand on Devon. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## adye28 (Nov 30, 2013)

God is with your family and is working through you and your actions. Prayers from my family to yours.


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

more prayers yo the family


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

More prayers sent pa


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers, Devon will have his MRI today and we will have a better ideal of what is going on.
Shaun is having a tough time with all of this, he has no car, he cant work, going threw a divorce and taking care of Devon 24/7
Its taking a toll on him.I feel very sorry he has to go threw this, the kids insurance hasnt paid a dime. Kid as no clue what he has done to Devon, Shaun Mason and the family.
Its wrong
Please keep praying Devon and Shaun and give them the strength.
Steve


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

I cannot begin to imagine what your family is going through right now. Every time I read this thread I get choked up. More prayers sent for your family.


----------



## grayboy (Feb 22, 2009)

First time i have read any of this.sorry to hear about this.i will be praying for him and the whole family.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning prayer bump


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

check every day to see how your family is doing. Always in thought... keep fighting and stay strong. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, Tomorrow they are going to do a full MRI of the brain, Doctors think a track or artery that goes from the brain stem to the spine could be plugged.
If the MRI shows positive they will do surgery. if it comes back ok, they want to put in a Shunt to Devons brain so it will drain the fluid and pressure, and this will be permanent.
Little can not catch a break whats so ever, its been a tough battle and I feel so horrible that he is going threw this, feel bad for my son and Mason. We all are wore out
Seems like the problems never stop.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks again for all the updates:

Keep the faith...


----------



## olinprice (Dec 31, 2012)

Prayers up from rocky comfort Bowhunters and diamondback archery shop.


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

Prayers from Pa. thank you for the updates, Keep your spirits up that little guy will need you to help him along.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Prayers sent from Ohio still.


----------



## titan-chaser (Nov 18, 2011)

Prayers from Ohio..


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

More prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

late night prayer bump for Shaun and Devon!


----------



## betaw bandit (Dec 21, 2006)

Prayers sent from SC I know that if you ask and believe it will be done there is power in prayer and you and your family is on our prayer list .


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

More prayers from Ky. Keep the faith, it will get better.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning Steve. Any further news about Devon?


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Our thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the entire family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Last night the Surgeon came in and said he he didn't see the blockage that he expected. which is good news, they did a culture last week, because Devon has been sick a lot. last night they confirmed that Devon has an Ulcer and think that is what has been making him sick and shutting him down but not for sure.
Today they are going to do a Lumbar Puncture to see how much pressure he has around his brain. If there is a lot they are going to put a Brain shunt in.
But they are thinking his body is getting rid of the spinal fluid around his brain on its own...( We are hoping )
But they want to do the Lumbar puncture to make sure, but that will be later on today.
Shaun and Devon are two tough individuals. Devon is fighting and determined mostly because Shaun is with him constantly and will not leave his side, Shaun pushes Devon during rehab and at bedside. I am very proud of both them!
Honestly, I really don't know how Shaun is keeping it together! He is a great dad to his three kids, and neither one of them deserve what has happened to them.
Please keep praying for them both.
Mason is doing ok, He misses his dad and brother! I take him to daycare in the mornings and pick him up at night after work, while my wife try's to balance work and being with Shaun and Devon at the hospital every min she can. It tough on us all but it has made us stronger and closer as a family.
We just want this to be over and Devon better. We have a lot of family support and support from everyone here on Archery Talk.
Thank you for the thoughts and prayers.
Steve


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the update, thought and prayers for you, your family and Devon.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

All I can say is wow, your family is doing an amazing job. Tough times are what defines character and your family is solid. Prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Matt, got the results back from the lumbar procedure.
Good news is Devon does not need surgery, his levels was at 12 and to have a brain shunt put in it has to be over 25 which Devon is way under.
I was very excited when Shaun called me today at work.
Devon does have an Ulcer, they are giving him meds for it. They think he has been very sick because of the Ulcer. He is under alot of stress, poor little guy.
But hopefully things will start getting better and Devon can focus on getting stronger and continuing with Rehab and working on getting him home.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayer bump, this kid and his family have been through mill and still have a long road in front of them. May God help them in their journey to get Devon back home.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

The news about not needing surgery is great and figuring out what was making Devon sick allows the doctors to treat that condition...our thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the family...


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## smjodo (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm new to the forum. I saw this and it broke my heart. Prayers to you all from FL.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

More prayers from the sunshine state


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, Devon had a good day to today.
The rehab nurse had Devon strapped to her and made him walk several hundred yards. He can't bare is total weight but he took steps.
At times he was mad...lol saying why! he was playing a I pad game, and wife made him wipe his face off with a towel.
These are small things but it is positive!
Thank you all for the prayers, means alot.
Its going to be long road, but we will get there. Shaun and Devon are definitely fighters. Devon cant say a whole lot yet or talk but Doctors think Devon is do all those things in time.
I know I ask over and over and this thread as gone on for a long time, but we need all the prayers we can get for Devon and Shaun to come home to us.
Thank you 
Steve


----------



## JumphogUSMC (May 3, 2010)

Personally, I don't know how you find the time or desire to sit down at your computer and provide us all these updates, but I am glad you do! Continued prayers for all of you. I feel strongly that God will use this terrible accident and the suffering you are all enduring to make something awesome happen. Keep your Faith and don't waver. May God Bless and keep you all.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

prays sent from Minnesota


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayer bump


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

To the top for Devon


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Still Praying


----------



## bowtune&hunt (Oct 26, 2010)

Hopes and prayers from massachusetts


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

More prayers from Pa, this will pass, just not as fast as anyone would like, but it will make you and your family stronger, so keep your spirits high and have faith, God never puts more on you then you can take, but sometimes he really pushes his luck. God bless you and your whole family.


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm still praying over here for ya. 2 Corinthians 4:17-18, "This too shall pass, place your trust and prayers up onto The Lord." Paraphrasing of course. Glad to hear that they are recovering well. Blessings onto you and your family.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Saturday morning Prayer bump for the whole family.


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

GTO63 said:


> Thank you, Devon had a good day to today.
> The rehab nurse had Devon strapped to her and made him walk several hundred yards. He can't bare is total weight but he took steps.
> At times he was mad...lol saying why! he was playing a I pad game, and wife made him wipe his face off with a towel.
> These are small things but it is positive!
> ...


Small steps before big ones!!! So very glad that he continues to make progress. Prayers for Devon and your family continue. Stay strong, Steve!


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Our thoughts and prayers for Devon and the entire family will continue...keep fighting Devon!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

We know you can do it Devon, more prayers little buddy.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys so much! Heading up to see Devon when I get off work, I know last night he got pretty sick, just hoping he is better today, I will keep you posted.
Steve


----------



## TL3 (Apr 29, 2007)

Steve,

I check this often to see the updates and I'm encouraged by the slow but steady progress. I know this road is difficult and I'm right there with you in prayer. I shared this with my wife and she is now praying for the whole situation. We have two young grandsons so this hits home with us. This has also been awesome to see so many AT'ers offer prayer and support!!


----------



## jkonnor (Dec 3, 2013)

Sending you and your family more prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers from Oklahoma. Sad to see things like this happen. Happy with his progress, pray it continues. Thank you for the updates.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sending big prayers for my little friend


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the family...


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

prayers continue and hope Devon feels better today

Nan


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

Best wishes resent from Ireland. Waiting for the day when were told little Devon has made a full recovery. Full credit to the op for keeping us updated. Keep the faith


----------



## tripleb2431 (Aug 25, 2009)

Still sending prayers daily from Lafayette IN May God bless this whole situation


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys this means a lot,
Went to the hospital last night to see my buddy, he is doing good, lots of rehab, Shaun works him hard, They have him in walker that has wheels, Shaun has to tap Devon's left leg to get Devon to take a step then he alternates to the right leg to make him to take another step. Devon can make it around the floor, takes him about 23 min but he can do it. 
Devon is a miracle!, and I am so proud of him, and I am especially proud of my son, Devon is here today because of Shaun, he makes Devon fight. Its a long road and one day Devon will be able to talk and say thank you!
Again thank you for the thoughts prayers
Steve


----------



## 69ChrisCraft (Feb 24, 2012)

Great to hear the progress! Keep the faith!


----------



## MNJB (Jan 7, 2013)

Prayers from mn


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the picture. I think that is helpful to everyone. Prayers continue.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

That is one amazing kid!!! Keep fighting Devon we are all cheering you on!


----------



## Leftydave (Mar 10, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Great to hear good news prayers sent from pa


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Prayers for Devon!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

up for the morning


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Praying !!!


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

GTO...thanks for report and the picture of Devon and Shaun...I continue to send nothing but postive thoughts and prayers for Devon and the entire family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

up for Devon!


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Good morning Devon. I hope you have a strong day.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Nothing but positive thoughts and prayers for Devon and the family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon had a cool day yesterday, had some players from Ohio State football team bring him some gifts! Branden Joe former running back was one of them.
Pretty cool!
Going up tonight take to Maoson to see Devon and his dad.
Thank you 
Steve


----------



## les strat (Sep 15, 2013)

So glad to hear of the positive reports and pic! I will continue to keep Devon and the family in prayer. Keep up the fight Devon!


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

I pray


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Praying for the big guy every day


----------



## Snyperx (Dec 12, 2013)

Just saw this, thoughts heading your way!!


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

prayers and thoughts for devon and family


----------



## gut pile ohio (Jul 15, 2012)

Praying for Devon, keep it up !!!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wednesday morning bump


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all of you so much and for keeping this thread going, it really helps.
Matt, thank you you have been sending cards every week and pm s and showing us alto of support since day one.
Every time I go to the hospital I break down because I hate seeing Devon like this, just seeing him makes you cry. Keep asking my self WHY, WHY Devon, he didnt deserve this! its hard to see him go threw this, he was a perfect little boy and now he cant do any thing. and they don't know how he is going to be and what he can do.
I come back to this thread every night looking to get strength and hope, I keeping thinking with all of the thoughts and prayers people have giving here that a Miracle will happen and Devon will be normal. I am very grateful Devon is a live, but its hard to see him go threw this, he cant talk, and you wonder how he must feel, he cant go to the bathroom, he wears a diaper, he cant eat, cant walk cant move his left hand,...its sad


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Can't imagine what your Family is going through. God give them the strength they need to support Devon during his recovery.


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

I am praying for you and your family from Virginia. Your faith is strong, and it is inspiring others to glorify our Father. When it falters, I pray that others can help lift you up. I amlpraying for Devon's recovery. I do not know how the recovery will progress but I do know the creator of the universe loves him just as much as before the accident. Hang in there.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Our family will continue to keep Devon and your entire family, in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

Where there is life, there is hope. I have watched a little girl struggle through each day, but every day we made it through it was a victory. My Sara's struggles and attitude has touched more lives and encouraged others more than one can ever imagine. God bless you and your family in your struggles. Praying for you at Christmas from Indiana. In Jesus Name Amen
By the way Sara was not suppose to make it through her first surgery some 34 years ago-she is still touching others for Christ! Jesus knows what you and your family are going through and he has promised to be with you and yours every step of the way. AMEN


----------



## mikelleen (Feb 20, 2013)

God bless Devon and your entire family.


----------



## tlrfshr (Dec 7, 2013)

Prayers for you and your family! Glad Devon is making progress!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you for the prayers!!!!!
Steve


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Bump for Devon, if anyone wants to send him a Christmas card they are free to send and are printed monday through friday right at children's hospital. Devon Spence room 9h41b Here's the link http://www.nationwidechildrens.org/netapps/greetingcard?pageid=246


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Go devon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Blessings to your entire family. ~ We're all hoping/praying that you'll be sharing more good news soon! (so please keep the updates coming)


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

BrokenLimbs said:


> Blessings to your entire family. ~ We're all hoping/praying that you'll be sharing more good news soon! (so please keep the updates coming)


Thank you I will keep updates coming, I will not stop this thread till Devon is home with us. 
Thanks for the thoughts and prayers,
No change in Devon today except they put in a J tube in his belly and more rehab, not much talking yet. He is nodding his head more for yes and shaking his head for no. he is more alert.


----------



## noahb2710 (Oct 19, 2013)

Prayers for your family and that God would continue to heal him.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

GTO...I went to the hospital website ( http://www.nationwidechildrens.org/netapps/greetingcard?pageid=246 ) and filled out a card for Devon...I got to tell you, that was tougher than I thought it would be...let me know if he gets it and I hope I worded it ok.

Devon and the entire family remain in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## noahb2710 (Oct 19, 2013)

James 1:2-4
Romans 8:28
Romans 5:3-4
Philippians 4:6-7
Psalms 23:4
Jeremiah 30:17a
Hebrews 4:16

Here's some verses


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Prayers are continuing for Devon and your family. All the small changes will add up and hope he is soon home with all of you.

Nan


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like baby steps but progress, baby steps in the direction of home. The fact is he is now communicating more and that is huge. Do you/he have a letter board for spelling out words? Prayers sent. stay strong my friend and thank you


----------



## wmn2 (Sep 16, 2008)

Card sent from Michigan. I hope that his room is full of cards for the holidays. Having 3 small children, I can't even grasp what you're going through. My family will continue to pray for Devon until he is better.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Devon and the family continue to be in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Prayers being sent for you and your family


----------



## notenuftoys (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow! I just read through all 37 pages of the thread. That picture, Steve, brought tears to my eyes. What an amazing family you have, and Devon is so incredibly blessed to have a devoted, loving dad, grandpa and grandma. 

When you get down, just remember - when the accident happened, you thought you had lost a grandson. But he's alive, he's improving, and you can still hug and kiss him. That's so much preferable to the alternative.

Stay strong. I pray that God continues to heal Devon, and just as importantly, gives the doctors and therapists wisdom and you, your son and wife the physical strength to be there for Devon.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

notenuftoys said:


> Wow! I just read through all 37 pages of the thread. That picture, Steve, brought tears to my eyes. What an amazing family you have, and Devon is so incredibly blessed to have a devoted, loving dad, grandpa and grandma.
> 
> When you get down, just remember - when the accident happened, you thought you had lost a grandson. But he's alive, he's improving, and you can still hug and kiss him. That's so much preferable to the alternative.
> 
> Stay strong. I pray that God continues to heal Devon, and just as importantly, gives the doctors and therapists wisdom and you, your son and wife the physical strength to be there for Devon.


Thank you so much! This has brought us closer together as a family, Devon and Shaun are so amazing, the love and the support they have for each other is out of this world, Shaun pushes Devon to fight and get better, They both have not given up one time during this situation.
Devon has come along way, we about lost him and look where he is at now. He is a strong little boy.
Of course I cant forget my wife and Mason, My wife has been at the hospital pretty much every day since the accident, She is a NICU nurse so she understands a lot what is going on and helps Shaun to understand , and she helps Shaun take care of Devon and she also takes care of Shaun.
She is a true blessing!! Then there is Mason, he is only seen his brother three times since the accident, Mason and I have become very close, I take care of him during the day while my wife is at work or while she is at the hospital. He Misses his big brother, he understands whats going on.
He has been a real trooper. 
I am proud of all my kids and family for the the support they have given us. And last I have to thank everyone here that posted on this Thread, with all the prayers, thoughts, cards, gifts and all the support it would of been hard dealing with all of this with out it.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

Tell Devon That there are ATers all over wishing him a speedy recovery, what a great family he has supporting him, will continue to send prayers your way, please keep us up to date, he's becoming part of the "Family"


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Saturday morning bump to the top, as this little fighter will also be back on top. This little boy and his family are amazing, strength in unity.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

morning bump for Devon


----------



## scoot12 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this, my God bless you and your family and have healing power for little Devon. Scoot


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Prayers send your way from ny.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys, Devon has rehab till noon, then I am going to the hospital to spend the day with Shaun and Devon.
I will give an update tonight on how he is doing,
I know Christsmas is not going to be the same with out Devon and Shaun here.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent from pa in for update


----------



## southpaw3d (Jan 19, 2003)

prayers sent your way, best of luck!!!!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Update for Devon, its a good one!! I went up today to spend time with Devon. When I first walked in his room Devon was in his wheel chair watching tv, I said hey buddy and he looked right at me, it usually takes him a few min to think about it, but not this time he whipped his head around and looked right at me.
Dad told him to say hi to me and he waved at me, then Shaun asked Devon to give me thumbs up and he did with out hesitation! I couldn't believe it. Devon has been drooling a lot for the last two weeks, we normally have to wipe Devon's face off, but Devon is doing it all on his own.
This is the most alert he has been. This is huge improvement.
He still can not talk, if you ask him something he will either nod yes or no or he will try to say yes but with out moving his lips. Doctors say his muscles in his jaw are weak, and hopefully soon he will start to try and talk.
Tonight Shaun called and said that Devon was throwing a nerf basketball to the hoop that Shaun holds in his hand. Devon was actually cocking his arm and throwing it.
I am so happy. 
We are taking one day at a time, he still has a long road but he is heading in the right direction.
Again thank you all for all the support, we can not thank you enough! 
Steve


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

Great news Steve. One day at a time.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

That's great news!!! Very happy for you guys. It's been a rough stretch, things are now improving and will only get better from here. Prayers sent.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome news! Prayers sent from Iowa.


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Little by little buddy....The wee man will get there.


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

That is great to hear! Keep it up little guy!


----------



## drkeenan (Jul 22, 2010)

My prayers are with you!


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

GTO...thanks for the update, it sounds encouraging...our family continues to keep Devon and the entire family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Great news Steve, sure made me smile this morning. More changes will be coming soon and he is sure showing how much of a fighter he is. Prayers will keep coming

Nan


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all for following this thread and showing your support! a lot of you have been on here praying for Devon and showing love and support for a little boy you don't know! it means alot to us! 
Shows you there is a lot of caring people in this world!
Thank you
Steve


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

Reminds me of a song that got me through a lot of days at Riley Children's hospital with my Sara-Every Day Is A Victory When We Put It In The Hands Of The Lord! Heavenly Father, 
We thank you Lord for Devon's progress. We ask Lord that the plans you have for Devon to be accomplished according to Jeremiah 29:11. Encamp your angels around this family. 
In Jesus Name Amen & Amen Prayers from Indiana God Bless!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

More blessings to come in God's name...


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

That is truly amazing news I am so happy Devon is doing so well.
We are keeping him and you all in our prayers daily


----------



## alancac98 (Jan 22, 2012)

Continued support from my family to yours. Thanks for the updates. I'm on here every night checking in and saying a little prayer for Devon. Keep up the fight little man and keep up the faith and patience Steve. He'll make it back completely and will be once again running around through the woods with you.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news.thanks so much for the continued updates. I myself and I am sure a lot of people following this thread have a special place in their hearts for Devon. Continued prayers for you Steve, your family and Devon


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayer bump


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

up for Devon


----------



## Field_Flight (May 9, 2009)

You certainly have my prayers.

The 18 yr old who caused this - what a way to begin a life. 

Pete


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Still praying for ur family brother. God is good!


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

MELLY-MEL said:


> Still praying for ur family brother. God is good!


Amen!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys! the 18 year old doesn't have a clue what he has done to Devon, Shaun and my family, he has not been charged ,its in the prosecutors hands now, he is reviewing it , who knows it could take forever.chances are he will get a slap on the hand a ticket for unable to control his vehicle. 
He or his family has not contacted us.
Not right, Devon's life will never be the same, Shauns life will never be the same, financially or mentally! while this kid walks around with out a scratch and nothing has been done to him. makes me sick


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Not really sure what to say, can't imagine what you all are going thru.

Keep your faith in God...


----------



## Warrior8577 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have been following this thread and praying from the beginning. When I read your post about the young man that caused the wreck, this is what I believe. I know it's not easy but forgiveness will need to be given toward this young man in order for you and your family to get through this trial in your life. That's what Jesus done toward us. May god bless you and your family.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

More prayers from PA, thanks so much for the updates, great to see he's making progress, small steps, but still progress, count your blessings and you'll have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree, it's not right. I'm going to try to stay positive and focus on the fact that Devon is still with us and doing better. Merry Christmas, prayers sent on this Christmas eve morning.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you! Merry Christmas to you all
Steve


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Steve: Rough year I know, but it sounds like Devon is progressing. That is a wonderful Christmas gift. We are all behind you. Post pictures when you can. God bless you and your entire family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

340pd said:


> Steve: Rough year I know, but it sounds like Devon is progressing. That is a wonderful Christmas gift. We are all behind you. Post pictures when you can. God bless you and your entire family.


Thank you,I appreciate it I am going up in the morning to see Devon , i will try to take a pic.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Devon and the entire Spence family remain in the our thoughts and prayers on this Christmas Eve.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Holiday prayers sent from pa


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Christmas Prayers sent for the entire Spence family. May this be a great day for the whole family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all
Heading up to see Devon and Shaun this cold Christmas morning!


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

Merry Christmas to the whole AT family, but especially the Spence family, may the last days of this year be the beginning of a wonderful and full recovery for all.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, Devon had a good day, he was happy to open his presents which were alot. I will post a few pics later, left camera at the hospital.
I also had a good day, after getting home from the hospital, had a few hours to kill, so I headed out to the woods to get away for a bit, felt nice.
Shot a nice fat doe for Devon.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

Prayers sent


----------



## les strat (Sep 15, 2013)

GTO63 said:


> Thank you, Devon had a good day, he was happy to open his presents which were alot. I will post a few pics later, left camera at the hospital.
> I also had a good day, after getting home from the hospital, had a few hours to kill, so I headed out to the woods to get away for a bit, felt nice.
> Shot a nice fat doe for Devon.


Good for you. Getting out in the woods a couple times a week seems to clear the soul.

Best Christmas wishes for Devon, you, and the whole family.


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

That's great,one doe down, dozens left to put in the freezer, that young growing boy will be eating you out of house and home before you know it, thank you for the update, looking foreword to the pictures!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Glad to hear Devon had a nice Christmas and you had some time to get in the woods. I find that I am most at peace when in a stand. Prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Update and pics of Devon and Mason,
My son calls me today at work, and said the Doctors and Nurses had called him and they were very excited and told Shaun that Devon started talk a lot today, he was saying sentences. Shaun was very excited!! So I had to seize the moment, I picked my wife up at work then we drove up to the hospital. We first got there Devon wouldn't say anything. Then the nurses came in to help Shaun brush Devon's teeth. Devon wasn't very happy, he got mad then started to talk. My wife and I were shocked, we were so excited for Devon. We ask Devon questions and he would answer. He kept saying I miss you, and I love you, it was amazing. At some times he was frustrated because he couldn't say what he wanted to say, but he was talking. I am so proud!
Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers,
Devon had a good Christmas , he got lots and lots of presents.
Here is a couple of pics of Devon and Mason


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

That's what I wanted to hear, made my day!


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

You made my Christmas.


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

One Day at a Time!!Praise the Lord for Answered Prayers!!


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking good! Continued prayers from California


----------



## Chris NJ (Dec 5, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers go out to your family. Wishing you all a very happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow that's excellent!!! best news I heard in a while. prayers sent. Steve, God bless your Family. Way to go Devon


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Excellent Steve...... He's doing fantastic.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

thank you! going to spend the night with Devon tonight to give Shaun a much needed break! he is very exhausted.....dont know how he is doing it!
Steve


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

That is some great news...our thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the family.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

ThanX a ton for those wonderful pics!!!! It is great to have a face to connect with our prayers.

Automan


----------



## PMG1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Glory to God. Texting wow is it worth this? So happy for the update.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Prayer sent from N.C for a speedy recovery


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

This latest news has brought me some real Christmas cheer. Keep brushing those teeth, kiddo! Thank you for sharing, and thank God for His grace. Still praying for Devon and your family.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Awesome....


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

THATS AWESOME!!!! Glad to hear he's making improvements.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

That is awesome news Steve more prayers sent buddy!!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

BEAR FOOT said:


> That is awesome news Steve more prayers sent buddy!!


Thank you Matt and everyone. this was a huge hurdle, he can only get better from here, we are so happy. Been over two months since we herd Devon's voice, brought tears to our eyes. now we need to get him to walk.
He is a true miracle!


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## Gerard18 (Jan 1, 2013)

Tears of joy...


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayer sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Stayed all night with Devon last night. He is doing rehab right now. Not much talking today. He kept my wife and I busy all night. Shaun got some good rest. Thank you for the prayers.
steve


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Keep the good news coming more prayers sent from pa


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Keep trying! You are handling this so well!


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

GTO63 said:


> Thank you Matt and everyone. this was a huge hurdle, he can only get better from here, we are so happy. Been over two months since we herd Devon's voice, brought tears to our eyes. now we need to get him to walk.
> He is a true miracle!


Walk my A!.,., That boy is going to RUN!!! He's strong, he's come his far and nothing is going to stop him now, before you know it you wont be able to keep up with him or his appetite, it's great that he has such a wonderful and supportive family! I should know at 11 I spent 2 months in a body cast, now at 55 I look back and relize all that I have to be thankful for nothing is stronger then family, god bless you all.

Ps need more pics


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Steve thank you for the update, hope you and your family get a good nights sleep tonight. prayers sent


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the family...


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Texanjohn said:


> Walk my A!.,., That boy is going to RUN!!! He's strong, he's come his far and nothing is going to stop him now, before you know it you wont be able to keep up with him or his appetite, it's great that he has such a wonderful and supportive family! I should know at 11 I spent 2 months in a body cast, now at 55 I look back and relize all that I have to be thankful for nothing is stronger then family, god bless you all.
> 
> Ps need more pics


Devon is going to be walking in no time! Send him our best wishes!


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Fantastic news. So glad to hear of Devon's progress.


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Wonderful news, Cant wait to hear the next big step he takes as I know he will. Prayers for Devon and your entire family.


Nan


----------



## Cjohson (Dec 14, 2013)

Continuing to send prayers your way. Glad to hear he is making some fantastic progress!! God bless his little heart, he will be up and going in no time!


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

More prays from PA. did I ask for more pics ?


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

So glad to here. Still praying


----------



## fragmag (Jul 16, 2013)

Great news! Continued prayers for a full and fast recovery.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

So pleased for everyone in your family that the children have made such great progress in such little time!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, since Devon started to talk a little, he keeps asking why him, why this happen to me, he is pretty down. It sad, he gets very frustrated very easy, 
I keep asking my self why! he doesn't deserve this. its hard on all of us.
Wished this had never happened.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

He is an innocent little boy who didn't deserve this. Let us know what we can do to lift the little mans spirits. I will send a card off to him in a few. Prayers sent


----------



## josephmrtn (Oct 7, 2012)

Praying


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning Steve. How is Devon doing?


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent. Stay strong, I'm sure this has not been easy. I sent you a PM.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers for Devon and the family continue...


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry I have been under the weather , cant go see Devon on the account of being sick. But my wife says Devon is talking alot more and he started to read a few words out of some books, which is good! he remembers words.
He can also stand up for a few minutes,they are trying to get his strength up. he also hate some food for the first time. he hate a cup of applesauce, took him awhile but he hate it.
I will keep posting his progress.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Steve keep the good news coming!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Steve, as a grandfather myself, I understand that grandparents have a solemn responsibility to make sure that everyone else in the world gets to see pics of our grandkids. You have a couple really nice grandsons, so show them off to us.

(More prayers sent from South Dakota.)

Automan


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you! I have a couple of pics of the boys when they were younger and a couple of recent ones


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

few more


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

That's what I'm talking about!!!! Fantastic pics.

ThanX
Automan


----------



## Bamabowhunter (Dec 28, 2003)

Prayers sent from Helena, Alabama for Devon and family. Also for the boy that caused this tragic accident.


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 17, 2013)

Our parayers are with the injured - and with you.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Sounds like Devon is making more progress which is great to hear. Will still keep Devon and your family in my prayers


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

It is amazing! I do not know how you are handling this! Devon does not deserve this but he is managing. NO, scratch that, He is completely conquering this problem.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Happy new year prayers sent


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

He will get there Steve......early days buddy.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Bamabowhunter said:


> Prayers sent from Helena, Alabama for Devon and family. Also for the boy that caused this tragic accident.


The boy was fine, he walked away with out a scratch.
Thank you all for the prayers,


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

Steve, the boy is making great progress, as to why him? because God knew that he and his family could get thru it. life isn't always the way we think it should be, but we are always better for it, when the times are the hardest it's because god chose us for this path, We must do the best we can, and with all the family and friends backing you and yours up there is no way this won't work out, and Devon will come thru stronger and more determined then ever to make his mark on this world. He's already got 40+ pages of people thinking about their own blessing and wishing him well. May this year be a wonderful year for you and yours.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

I hope you all had a good night! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Just checking in and wanting to let you know that we are still keeping Devon and the rest of your family in our hearts and prayers. Very happy to hear some good news. Hope you get to feeling better, I have had the funk that is going around myself and it's nasty. My 6 yr old son was in the ER on christmas eve with it and I was there on new years eve. Coughing our heads off around here.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

catfishmafia76 said:


> Just checking in and wanting to let you know that we are still keeping Devon and the rest of your family in our hearts and prayers. Very happy to hear some good news. Hope you get to feeling better, I have had the funk that is going around myself and it's nasty. My 6 yr old son was in the ER on christmas eve with it and I was there on new years eve. Coughing our heads off around here.


thank you all, I have the same funk, hope you all are doing better! thank you all for the prayers


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayer bump for Devon to the top.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you Matt.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Any time Steve, I refuse to let this slip into the archives, I know that there are many other here that feel the same. Lots of love for your family here.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

mdodraw29 said:


> Any time Steve, I refuse to let this slip into the archives, I know that there are many other here that feel the same. Lots of love for your family here.


Thank you, it means alot!


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

Was just having a morning coffee with my wife, who is not an AT reader. She asked what I was reading... A: "Uh, that archery forum"... And instead of rolling her eyes she asked "how is that little boy doing today?" . I was able to show her, and our children, the photos. Keep your spirits up, the Lord works in mysterious ways as they say. I'll keep him in prayer.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

grousegrove said:


> Was just having a morning coffee with my wife, who is not an AT reader. She asked what I was reading... A: "Uh, that archery forum"... And instead of rolling her eyes she asked "how is that little boy doing today?" . I was able to show her, and our children, the photos. Keep your spirits up, the Lord works in mysterious ways as they say. I'll keep him in prayer.


Thank you, DEVON is still getting sick, not sure why. and he is down, he hates this happen to him and he keeps asking why this happen to him.
He is still doing rehab and will so for quit awhile, he is getting a little stronger. Just hoping and praying he will pull threw this. 
Thank you
Steve


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

prayers sent, keep the faith...


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

GTO63 said:


> thank you all, I have the same funk, hope you all are doing better! thank you all for the prayers


I must have caught it here....hit my bed for a few days on Christmas eve, coughed so much i was bleeding from the throat, now i have lost my voice. oh well, that's the Bee Gees cover band cancelled.. Bah..


Back on Topic...Any more updates Steve. ?


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon not having a good day, he still throwing up, and they do not know why, Devon stopped talking for the last few days, he is very down.
Please pray for him.
Steve


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Just a question Steve. is Devon a kid who vomits at the slightest thing. i ask because my kids and i only need the slightest thing in the back of our throats to start the vomiting process.?


----------



## Monic (Sep 8, 2012)

Prayers sent!!


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Stevie777 said:


> Just a question Steve. is Devon a kid who vomits at the slightest thing. i ask because my kids and i only need the slightest thing in the back of our throats to start the vomiting process.?


Stevie, not really, there is nothing down his throat now, he has a j -tube going to his stomach, they feed him baby formula, they are trying different things but nothing is working, they thought it could be his Ulcer, but they have been giving meds for that. and he still continues to get sick. They are not sure if its something his brain is triggering. He has nerve damage on his brain. He is very depressed. he doesnt know why this happen to him. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

Lord, 
We ask Lord that you would send your Holy Spirit to be present with this family and comfort Devon especially. Lord wrap your loving arms around this family and strengthen them.
Give the Drs. the wisdom they need to help Devon. Without you Lord Jesus we can do nothing. We place the problem in your hands Lord. In Your Mighty Name Jesus Amen


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

I'll keep searching....there must be a reason. as a group we can fix this. lets all search for a reason.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all, we appreciate it. Devon has been in the hospital over three months now. We just want him to get better and to come home to us.


----------



## rlane547 (Sep 26, 2013)

My prayers are with you all.
Scott


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prays sent for the toughest 10yr old I know of.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

More prayers Steve.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

More prayers heading west from NH.


----------



## hylander (Jul 19, 2006)

I just ran across this thread.
Prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Morning prayer bump


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Gods speed on a fast recovery. Prayers sent.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you....bump for Devon!


----------



## soloman (Jun 24, 2006)

Prayers sent from CT!


----------



## Kywareagle (Feb 24, 2013)

Prayers sent for Devon and entire family from Ky!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

We continue to keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all for the prayers, Shaun and Devon need them.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers for the whole Spence family (including you Steve).


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

Indiana Prayers. Jesus Name Amen & Amen


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

more prayers sent..


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

When I was 8 I got ecoli and had a really bad time in the hospital. I had injections and had to recover over some time because I had been sick for months. When I was ten I broke my big toe and the nail got bent into the crack so it could not heel. I had injections, surgery, and 2 months of just learning how to walk. I still have a very weak toe. All of these put together are nothing compared to what Devon has done. Devon must be the strongest kid in the world. He will pull through but he will have a tough time. If Devon feels support he will have an easier time. You are doing great.


----------



## backhoe (Jun 13, 2009)

Prayers Sent ........


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am using my brother's account, Robinhoodx2 but I really just wanted to wish you and your grandson good luck. You are doing so well. It is obvious how much you care for him. I myself have never had any serious injuries but I can just imagine because of all that my brother has been through. He has had surgery and has been in the hospital for serious matters 2 times!!! It is nothing compared to what your grandson has been through but I think I understand enough to wish you good luck and to understand how much work you and his family have done for him. I hope he knows how many people support him.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

RobinHoodx2 said:


> I am using my brother's account, Robinhoodx2 but I really just wanted to wish you and your grandson good luck. You are doing so well. It is obvious how much you care for him. I myself have never had any serious injuries but I can just imagine because of all that my brother has been through. He has had surgery and has been in the hospital for serious matters 2 times!!! It is nothing compared to what your grandson has been through but I think I understand enough to wish you good luck and to understand how much work you and his family have done for him. I hope he knows how many people support him.



Thank you ! that means alot. Devon is more than just a Grandson to me, we are very close. its just sad he has to go threw this, I know I say this all the time, but it really is. 
His life has changed completely, as well as my sons. Medical bills are in the millions right now, and my sons life will change completely, being a single dad raising his kids and this had to happen to him. Just dont understand it.
We are grateful Devon is with us today, I know its going to be a long road and we will be there with Shaun and Devon and Mason for as long as it takes.
We have a lot of support especially here on Archery talk that we really appreciate it, it makes the bad times go by a little easier.
We will get threw this, may take a while but we will.
Thank you all again for your support!
Steve


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Tough little kid on a long road back home. It's not if or will he make it, it's when he will make it back to home. Tuesday morning prayers sent.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Short steps forward now equal leaps and bounds ahead later.


----------



## Al_D (Jan 6, 2014)

Just saw this today but I'll let my wife and kids know so prayers will be sent your way. I'll put you on my church's prayer list as well.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Our thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the entire family...keep fighting !


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you Matt and everyone


----------



## Al_D (Jan 6, 2014)

GTO63 -

I have some affiliations with the Bikers For Christ, a motorcycle ministry group. They heard about Devon and were interested in seeing if Devon's dad would be open to the Columbus chapter visiting and praying for him. If this is something you're interested in please let me know and I can get you more details.


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Prayers continuing for all of you

Nan


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

Prayers from Pa. Hope you and yours are getting thru each day and thanking the man upstairs for each new morning, Devon WILL be ok, just gonna take some time, but god has great plans for him, and this is just something that he ( and you ) will have to get past. Devon has a whole lot of living to do yet , and I know you will be there to guide him.Gods speed for a full and healthy recovery.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Texanjohn said:


> Prayers from Pa. Hope you and yours are getting thru each day and thanking the man upstairs for each new morning, Devon WILL be ok, just gonna take some time, but god has great plans for him, and this is just something that he ( and you ) will have to get past. Devon has a whole lot of living to do yet , and I know you will be there to guide him.Gods speed for a full and healthy recovery.


Thank you, and your right, Devon will get threw this, its very tough now, but it will get better just got to take one day at a time.
Thank all of you.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Steve, this storm will pass and there will be better days ahead. Hold strong my friend. Prayers sent.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

This is taking its toll on Shaun, with this with Devon, and going threw Divorce, and he might be losing his job because all of this he has alot on his plate. He needs alot of prayers. Shaun has been living at the hospital since the accident, he doesnt have a home, he sepperated two days before the accident .when Devon comes home, they will be living with me and my wife, he doesnt now how he is going to do it, Devon will need care 24 hrs a day. its going to be tough.
Please pray for Shaun as well as Devon.


----------



## jamnss (Aug 20, 2012)

Prayers will keep coming for Devon and family. Remember The LORD won't put you thru anything you can't handle. Keep the Faith. He is a Mighty GOD. Jeff.


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

One day at a time! You and yours WILL get thru this! Jamnss is right, he won't put you thru anything that you can't take, but there are times when he really pushes he luck, He must have a lot of faith in you, Shaun and Devon, now have faith in him , he will not let you down. Prayers continue from Pa.


----------



## Huntersdad97 (Mar 16, 2009)

Prayers from Ohio


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent. As a father I can only imagine the pain your son is feeling.


----------



## Onpoint85 (Jun 26, 2013)

Prayers sent your way


----------



## King Ryan (Dec 28, 2013)

Prayers from North GA.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

bump for Devon


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

Prayers for all, and a bump for Devon


----------



## puddletown (Jan 2, 2014)

Prayers from Oregon, my heart goes out to your family, my Mason is 6 too.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

A bump for the entire Spence family. May you stay strong and in good spirits.


----------



## Spawn300ZX (Nov 21, 2013)

Please except my prayers from OKC


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the family...keep fighting !


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers, Devon started to talk some more, he actually called me from the hospital last night, he can say short sentences, I have been sick with pneumonia and was unable to see him for two weeks. It was nice to her his voice! he has started to eat some pudding and a few bites of applesauce. They are talking about sending Devon home in a few weeks, Next weekend they are giving him a day pass to come home for a day to see how things will go. then in a few weeks he will come home with rehab at the hospital three days a week. He has a long ways to go yet, but it seems he is getting better every day.
please continue to pray for Shaun and Devon.
Thank you 
Steve


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Prayer sent


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

On this long journey may Devon keep the sun at his face and the wind to his back. Prayers sent


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Incredible news......How wonderful for your family

Nan


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## backmaster (May 12, 2009)

Prayers Sent i hope god is with him.


----------



## doughboy181 (Oct 2, 2010)

Prayers to you and your family. May God be with you and your loved ones in this moment of dispair.


----------



## archeryaddict_ (Jan 6, 2014)

prayers from missouri


----------



## Duffman33 (Nov 11, 2012)

I will be praying every day for Devon and your family


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers for the Spence family.


----------



## BeauxAddiX (Jan 5, 2014)

I read this story yesterday and today and my heart goes out to you and your family. I will certainly being praying for a full recovery by all involved, including you and your wife's emotional health. Take care of yourselves so you can be there for them. Know that God says in his word that time and unforeseen occurrence befall all of us, so stay strong and lean on Him! Prayers from south Louisiana


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you so much
Steve


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Steve, Don't forget to take care of yourself.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

340pd said:


> Steve, Don't forget to take care of yourself.


Thank you!


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

Indiana Prayers. Jesus Name Amen


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Morning Bump from Jockland


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent, morning bump.


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

The progress he is making is amazing. I read up every day to check on how he is doing. Sounds like a hell of a fighter and having a strong family to help him is doing him well. My grandpa is an extremely large part of my life so I can say im sure him seeing you there every day makes him stronger and happier. I know seeing my grandpa would have that effect on me.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you all so much, Devon had a real good day today, he had Speech Therapy today, and the the Therapist said this was one of hi best days as far as speech goes. he as a long way to go but we will get there! Yes Devon is a heck of fighter! we are so proud of him, he has came along ways so far, and he will continue to fight and get better.
Thank you all for the prayers and the support, 
Steve


----------



## mthcharlestown (Jan 17, 2013)

Just saw this...praying for you.


----------



## zick (Oct 26, 2004)

That's great, praying for Devon and the entire family daily. Good to hear.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Praying for Devon every day. Ttt


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Please send more photos! It warms my heart to SEE his progress


----------



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

This is so amazing. I've been following this thread since it started. It's great to see Devon doing so well. Prayer is an amazing thing. May God continue to bless Devon and his family. More prayers sent.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad to hear Devon had a great day yesterday, hopefully more and more will follow. Prayers sent


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

Still praying Steve and sharing on my Facebook page it is very nice to see how far he has came since the accident


----------



## Beed321 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just saw this for the first time. Thats great news Steve. ill be praying for Devon and your whole family. May strength and courage be with you all!!!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys, we appreciate it!


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

Lord fight battle for Devon & Family, The battle is yours, Lord Jesus Amen Indiana Prayers, Phil


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

Thoughts and Prayers sent!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon gets to come home this Saturday just for the day, then next Thursday he will be coming home for good, he will need constant care 24 hours a day.
He will continue rehab for a long time. please keep the prayers coming for Devon and the family, Devon will be in a wheel chair till he learns to walk. he is talking more every day, and making improvements.
We are very excited for him to come home.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Pray for more blessings to come...


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Steve, we want a picture of you, Devon and Shaun all shooting together early this summer. Kids are a lot tougher than we older folks. Everyday your family gets a quick prayer for continued recovery of all of you.


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

YAHOO!!!!!!! I can not believe you have nt had a melt down because of all this stress steve


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

RobinHoodx2 said:


> YAHOO!!!!!!! I can not believe you have nt had a melt down because of all this stress steve


Thank you, it wasnt easy , its been real stressful for all of us, We are hoping and praying Devon makes a full recovery, but only time is going to tell.
He is amazing boy and has the heart of gold!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Steve, you are a strong man and a corner stone to the foundation of your family. Your son and grandsons are blessed to have you and Mrs. Spence in their corner. May this transition home be smooth and may Devon continue to heal.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

mdodraw29 said:


> Steve, you are a strong man and a corner stone to the foundation of your family. Your son and grandsons are blessed to have you and Mrs. Spence in their corner. May this transition home be smooth and may Devon continue to heal.


Thank you Matt! I really appreciate that. Getting things ready for Devon, he is coming home next Thursday,They put Devon on a new medicine because he kept getting sick on the medicine he was taking plus he wouldn't sleep at night. He has not gotten sick in the last three days and he is sleeping threw out the night.
Devon is talking more and more every day! He is making a lot of progress, he will be in a wheel chair for a long time. hopefully we can get him walking and eating again, he still has a j-tube threw his belly and they are feeding him formula.
I think Devon will do a lot better at my house, we think he will make a lot of improvements in the environment he is used to.
Again thank all of you for the thoughts, the prayers, and cards that we have received . I know this post has been an on going and long post but we couldn't of made it threw this with out everyone's help.
We still have a long way to go, but Devon has came a long long way from when the accident ac-cured.
This was a bad thing that happen to Devon and us, but I think some good things have came from this especially if a young person that has read this post and it opened there eyes on driving carefully and being cautious behind the wheel then it is a postive thing. It hasent been proven or do we know if it ever will be , but texting and driving doesn't mix, or taking on the phone for that matter. its a huge distraction and it can change a persons live in an instant.
Again thank you all from the bottom of my heart.
Steve


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Please keep us posted on his progress


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Today is a big day for the Spence family, hope all goes well. Prayers sent for the whole house.


----------



## Vegeman (Jan 9, 2014)

Prayers sent from NZ.


----------



## buckmaster8501 (Aug 7, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

Prayers and best wishes for all, sent from the folks in Pa.


----------



## gkonduris (Sep 10, 2007)

My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Steve...WOW...Devon is coming home...that is great news. 

Devon and the family will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers for as long as it takes...sb


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

sittingbull said:


> Steve...WOW...Devon is coming home...that is great news.
> 
> Devon and the family will continue to be in our thoughts and prayers for as long as it takes...sb


Thank you, Yes Devon came home today just for the day, it was one of the hospital requirements before they discharge him on Thursday, Devon was happy to be home.
He had a big smile on his face.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Morning Steve. I hope everyone had a good day with Devon.


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

340pd said:


> Steve, we want a picture of you, Devon and Shaun all shooting together early this summer. Kids are a lot tougher than we older folks. Everyday your family gets a quick prayer for continued recovery of all of you.


I second that!


----------



## iammuskyunter (Apr 22, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

That is great news - prayers continue for his recovery.


----------



## JavelinaHunter (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome, awesome news. Having Devon home for the day must have been therapeutic for ALL of you. Continued prayers and thanks to the Good Lord.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys, I will definitely take pics this summer of Devon and I and Mason shooting, Shaun hasnt shot a bow since he was 13 lol he was a great shot back then! 
Maybe we can get him back in it, Devon told his ma maw he wants a black crossbow! lol
been crazy here getting everything ready for Devon, Nurse is coming this week to inspect my house so Devon can come home Thursday.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hope everything is going good and this will be a smooth transition for my buddy. Prayers sent


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

Good thoughts coming your way.....Hope all goes well

Nan


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

thoughts go out to him and your family from Michigan.


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

could you send pictures of when he gets home


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Great News!!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, we are excited for Devon to come home, been over three months.
He is getting stronger every day.
Yesterday he took 53 steps and the day before he walked up 15 steps.
Devon is talking alot more, he asked me for a black cross bow last night..lol he knows Mason got a bow for x mas and now he is wanting one.
I will have him shooting again before you know it.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Wonderful news to hear Steve. So happy Devon will be coming home and getting stronger every day. Please keep us updated as to his progress. Continued prayers from him and family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## sjmiller0745 (Sep 27, 2010)

Just seeing this, haven't been on here in a while. Praying for continued recovery and strength for Devon and your family! God is GREAT all the time!!!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for the Spence household on this Thursday. May the house be as ready for Devon as Devon is ready to come home. Or maybe I said that backwards.


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Great news! Looking forward to the pic's of you guys shooting.w


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Friday morning prayer bump. Hope all is going smoothly.


----------



## pjcohen (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you Lord! Amen
INDIANA PRAYERS


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

Great news of the home coming!!
There's no place like home...I'm sure Devon will make great strides.

Thoughts and prayers for the everyone.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

thank you Matt and everyone, Devon made it home yesterday, he didn't talk much but he had a smile on his face. Devon will have lots of rehab and speech therapy, he has a long way to go yet but he is making huge progress. he is still on a feeding tube, hopefully we can get him to start eating slowly, Even though he is home, Devon has some hard work ahead of him, Shaun pushes him and makes him work. Not sure if Devon will have a 100 percent recovery, only times is going to tell. We are so proud of him and Shaun. they both have come along way. Little Mason is so happy to have his dad and big brother home.
I will post a few pics of Devon, they will be staying with me and my wife for a little while. So I will have lots of time with him!
Thanks again for the prayers and for following Devon, he is a miracle !
Steve


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

Glad he is home with the family, that in it self will help the healing process!! Get well soon Devon!


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

Thats very good news!!!!


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

Glad he is home. Get well


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

thank God he is home! what a tough little guy. he is an inspiration to us all. everything that your family have gone through. wow, you have an amazing family. Good luck to you Devon! i am sure you will make a %100 recovery!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sunday morning bump for my little buddy. Prayers sent


----------



## cxturkeyslayer (Feb 28, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Guys, Devon is back in the Hospital, My son and I had to rush him back to the ER this morning, Devon started to throw up Sat night all night long, 
He is throwing up bile, Doctors are planning on possible surgery tomorrow. He has a blockage in his intestines which is leaking into his stomach.
Please pray for Devon, Just seems like it never ends.
Steve


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Prayers sent for Devon, as well as your entire family. He is a tough young man and needs you all to be strong for him.


----------



## bioradchad (Feb 25, 2009)

Prayers are being sent for Devon!


----------



## diesel305 (Aug 20, 2013)

God bless devon


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

This little boy has been up against the odds time after time and keeps pulling through. Every time I start to think "poor me" I think of how much worse this little boy has it. He is an amazing little boy and a strong fighter and will pull through this with flying colors. This is just another little set back and Devon will be back on the road to recovery real soon. Monday morning prayers sent. Steve, keep strong, this will pass and things will be back to good real soon.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

gto..Sorry to hear about Devon's setback...hopefully the doctors figure out what is going on...it seems like two steps forward, one step back for Devon...we continue to keep Devon and the family in our thoughts and prayers...keep us posted.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

More prayers for this nasty bump in the road.

God bless


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Steve, I am so sorry, if all things were fair, none of this would have happened in the first place. God bless you all


----------



## cmskillern (Sep 29, 2011)

prayers going out


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, Doctors are trying medication first to see if they can move the blockage, if that doesnt work surgery is a possibility. Devon will be in the hospital 3-4 days depending if they do surgery or not.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## Carbofastdirect (Nov 25, 2013)

Please God it works out this time for Devon, prayers sent


----------



## N901 (Mar 19, 2009)

Prayers sent from MA


----------



## pantera1 (Mar 5, 2011)

our thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

We are all with you. Continuing prayers from MN.


----------



## WB450 (Jun 26, 2012)

Prayers sent from ID.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you! Devon is still in the hospital, they are trying a few things today, if he continues to keep getting sick, they are going to run some die into intestines to see whats going on. they have hope that the medicine will work, but we will see.
this morning he was still getting sick, but he did go to rehab and speech therapy and had a good day, Rehab nurse feels strongly that Devon will walk again. but we will see he has a long ways to go. Got to get this intestine problem fixed first.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

So sorry to hear. After what he has overcome this is just minor setback. I continue to pray him, Shaun, and your family


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

man one little tough guy he will get though this he is suck a strong kids note prayers sent for the little guy


----------



## CLT Bluesman (Jan 28, 2014)

mainehunt said:


> Prayers sent from Maine.
> 
> May God give the doctors the ability to help your grandson and to also bring peace and calmness to you and your family.


Amen, Hang in there Brother!! God is with you!!


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

god bless, he's a fighter, keep the faith!!!!


----------



## Jebs (Apr 28, 2012)

Prayers sent for your grandson. Hoping for the best possible recovery


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

Hope Devon realizes that this is just a small set back, after coming this far you can be sure nothing is going to stop his progress, slow it down, maybe but he WILL overcome every setback,every obstacle, every challenge and be better for it. He has already shown us that he's a fighter. Nothing will stop his recovery, not with God by his side. Prayers continuing from Pa. May God bless and look over your whole family.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Steve I am very sorry to hear that Devon is back in. He is a fighter and I pray that he is back home soon. Prayers sent.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## MathewsLOL (Jan 28, 2014)

im praying for yall


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

That poor little guy has been through so much. Will continue to pray him and the rest of your family, thnaks for the updates.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent, hope he is feeling better.


----------



## Rebelrick (Jul 16, 2004)

Prayers Sent


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

God is good...more prayers


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent, time for Devon to get back on track. This boy is amazing, he shows how resilient one can be.


----------



## SteadyPin (Sep 10, 2013)

Prayers sent man


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Devon and the family remain in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Saturday morning prayer bump.


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

I hope that devon makes a recovery that brings back all that was taken from him. so sorry he is back in the hospital


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

Bump for devon, how is he doing steve?


----------



## cablerod (May 30, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers from Colorado


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon is doing better, he is getting stronger and stronger, and he is talking a lot, cant get him to stop talking...lol
He has alot of rehab and therapies. he is going to be a busy boy for awhile.
he has came a long way, and he has a long way to go. but is doing really well.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Thats great news!


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

very glad to hear!!


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Is he back home ?


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

great news.....we all knew he would fight and get better, prayers sent

Nan


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am SSOOO glad


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Good to here prayers sent


----------



## Kateraman (Jan 26, 2011)

GTO63 said:


> Devon is doing better, he is getting stronger and stronger, and he is talking a lot, cant get him to stop talking...lol
> He has alot of rehab and therapies. he is going to be a busy boy for awhile.
> he has came a long way, and he has a long way to go. but is doing really well.
> Thank you
> Steve


Good to hear that your Grandson is doing better. I'll keep all your family in my prayers...God is Good!


----------



## noahb2710 (Oct 19, 2013)

My mom had pancreatitis that was turning into cancer in her pancreas. She had surgery to remove her pancreas and was in the hospital vomiting non stop from Febuary-May. To be honest I wasn't sure if she would get better or make it out. Every day I would pray. God has completely healed her and she's even better now than before. Keep on praying and trust in God and know he is with you.


----------



## Texanjohn (Apr 16, 2007)

GTO63 said:


> Devon is doing better, he is getting stronger and stronger, and he is talking a lot, cant get him to stop talking...lol
> He has alot of rehab and therapies. he is going to be a busy boy for awhile.
> he has came a long way, and he has a long way to go. but is doing really well.
> Thank you
> Steve


I just LOVE saying ...... TOLD YOU SO !!!!! THANK YOU Devon, Made my Day. May God bless you all, and all who pray for and support your family.


----------



## jcv400ex (Aug 20, 2013)

Glad he's doing good Steve! Continued prayers for all!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for my buddy.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you ! Devon is home, we work with him daily trying to get it home to walk,and to do his exercises. still cant get him to eat.
But overall he is improving every day.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

great news


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

that's awessome


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## gatt40 (Apr 27, 2010)

Sent


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

God bless your family


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Our thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys for your thoughts and prayers really means alot to our family.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Prayers from west Michigan for you and your boys. God bless.......


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Devon will be a very strong man one day! there is no one I know who would not have cracked by now under all this. And man! you must be out of your mind!


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

God is Good! News made my day....


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Keep holding strong my friend, your family is never far from my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Al_D (Jan 6, 2014)

Great to hear he's home again. We are all still praying for him over here.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Steve, remember, We need a pic of you and family shooting together. I have a feeling that will be sooner than you think. Your family is full of heroes. Glad things are turning around for all of you.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

340pd said:


> Steve, remember, We need a pic of you and family shooting together. I have a feeling that will be sooner than you think. Your family is full of heroes. Glad things are turning around for all of you.


Thank you guys very much!
Yes will definitely takes pics of us shooting. I took Mason to the range yesterday and he had a blast. He got a new Diamond Atomic for Xmas so he is set. I will have to buy Devon a crossbow has he probably will not be able to pull a vertical bow again.
Devon is continuing to get stronger every day, we have to push him to get him to doing things but he does them.
He is a busy boy right now with lots of rehab and therapy. 
Thank again to everyone, your AT friend
Steve


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent, hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

Great! how is Devon now?


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad to hear Devon is getting better each day. Prayers sent


----------



## cablerod (May 30, 2011)

God is GOOD!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Friday morning prayers for the Spence family. Hold strong.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

As your fight continues I want you and your family to know you guys are not far from my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Saturday morning prayer bump.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Thoughts and prayers for Devon and the entire family...


----------



## UCChris (Feb 6, 2014)

A few days since the last update. Getting kind of worried Steve. Also, is there a donation fund up and running yet?


----------



## cooper334 (Jan 5, 2008)

Any news on how Devon is doing?


----------



## CRT (Sep 23, 2008)

Prayers sent, last year a young girl flipped her car in my moms front yard. When we pulled her out she still had her phone in her hand. She had been texting when she ran off the road. She was lucky and didnt get hurt.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you for the thoughts and prayers! Devon is still continuing his rehab and therapy's He is making improvements everyday!
He is one tough little boy!


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

May God be with you and your loved ones.. Im sorry to hear of the accident, its so upsetting to hear about innocent people (especially children) that get thrown into a situation like this.. You and your family are in my prayers.. Your grandson is a Soldier! I hope his rehab and recovery continue to improve👍


----------



## Hunter351 (Jan 15, 2014)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## shigsarch1 (Jan 5, 2009)

Prayers sent


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

GTO63 said:


> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers! Devon is still continuing his rehab and therapy's He is making improvements everyday!
> He is one tough little boy!


Godbless....


----------



## buckI bowhunter (Oct 3, 2010)

Prayers from Ohio. Many more than 2 in agreement here. God hears us!!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Steve I'm praying for you guys every day.


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

GTO63 said:


> Thank you for the thoughts and prayers! Devon is still continuing his rehab and therapy's He is making improvements everyday!
> He is one tough little boy!


love to hear he is making improvements GOD bless you all.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys, we really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## C0wb0yChris (Oct 25, 2013)

Glad to hear he has become healthy enough for rehab. Devon is on my prayer list and in my thoughts. He is a very lucky grandson to have a man of strong faith guiding his family. Trails are a reality throughout life. 

James 1:2-5 "Count it all joy, my brothers, when you meet trails of various kinds, for you know that the testing of your faith produces steadfastness. And let steadfastness have its full effect, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing. If any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask God, who gives generously to all without reproach, and it will be given him."

Trails quickly humble us and turn our eyes to God and His will. God knows our hearts, He knows what we need to build us to be exactly who He plans us to be. And exactly who he plans us to be is "little-christ's" (Christian's). Who seek to do His will first, to give honor and glory to Him!

Praying for your whole family. Peace, comfort and strength in Christ.
Chris


----------



## dbrauny12000 (Jan 23, 2011)

they are in my prayers. God bless you and your family.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Praying for your grandson, you and your family! God Bless!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hang in there Steve. Prayers for your family. Stay strong.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prays sent, hope Devon is doing better than the weather you guys are getting.


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

Prayers sent from my family to yours


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ash Wednesday prayers for the Spence family.


----------



## grousegrove (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you for a timely reminder.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Matt,


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Steve, I hope they are getting close to an answer for Devon's issue with his getting sick. Your family's bond is as close as any I have ever heard of. I don't know where you get your strength from, but I pray that you will never loose it. I have said it before and will say it again Faith in the good Lord, Trust in the medical professionals, and a little Luck will see your family through this storm. Stay strong because you are the corner stone of your family's foundation.


----------



## jeeplover1 (Feb 12, 2014)

You got it sir.. Good luck and GOD SPEED


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Praying for you guys Steve, Devon's gotta catch a break soon.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Matt, actually Devon is doing better, the throwing up is part of his brain injury. There seems to be a cycle of around two weeks he gets sick. Doctors are trying new meds and new formula to try and help solve this.
But every time he gets sick and has to go to the hospital to clean is intestines out and to run pediayte thru is system and dehydrate him , which he is in there about 4-5 days he improves on something such as motors skills or talking and even walking. Still can not get him to eat regular food OR drink or go to the bathroom. 
He got his walker yesterday, Devon is doing really good walking with it. He doesnt have the balance yet and his muscles are not quit strong enough. but with the help of his walker he should be walking in no time.
His short term memory is still lacking but you can see improvement every day.
Shaun takes him to rehab almost daily. Devon is also back in school! its a special needs class but he is ion school and on a routine. Shaun has not been able to go back to work since the accident because Devon needs care 24/7. He is going thru a lot, Medical bills are unbelievable. its tough for all of us but we are managing.
Mason is doing really well, he is ona daily routine with school and daycare and he is now signed up to play T-ball which he is very excited.
Devon has came a long way since the accident, it was just months where they didnt think he was going to make it, and you look at him now...its shocking!
Devon and Shau8n are both fighters, and the love and compassion they have for each other is amazing.
Again thank you all for the thoughts and prayers!
Steve


----------



## Feral buster (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm deeply blessed and moved to read the continual improvements Devon is making daily. May The Lord now move powerfully on his behalf. I speak forth and decree the fullness of healing being released upon him now. Creative miracle and complete restoration of his mind. Total restoration that he may enjoy life to the fullest and be a sign and a wonder that brings God glory in the mighty name of Jesus. Amen


----------



## thwacker (Dec 25, 2009)

prayer's sent from Indiana for the family's recovery......medical and spiritually


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

You have my prayers. Its hard to wrap my thoughts around this, unimaginable.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Continuing to pray for your family.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Devon and the family remain in our thoughts and prayers...


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am still praying. I am so sad that it has been over 6 months and he is still having trouble


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

More thoughts & prayers sent Steve.


----------



## BvrHunter (Apr 8, 2010)

So glad to hear about Devon and his continous recovery. Still praying for him and the rest of your family Steve!!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent this Wednesday morning, hoping all is well.


----------



## bigbuckisamust (Nov 6, 2012)

Definitely sending a prayer out for you. I too have had an experience like this where the people involved were not so fortunate. I'm so sorry you are going through this right now and if there is anything I could say or do I would at a drop of a private message or something. I wish you all the best an my prayers are for you and your family tonight.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, Devon is back in the hospital. he is going thru what they call Dramatic Sick Lick Vomiting Syndrome, which is cause from the brain injury. they are talking to several specialists to see what they can do about it. its goes thru a cycle of about two weeks and he gets sick. he was in the critical care unit, but has been moved to another floor. 
Thank you for the thoughts and prayers. little guy needs them as well as my son!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

In my thoughts here in Ireland.
Be positive and keep looking to a brighter future for Devon and all of you.


----------



## Smooth Shooter (Feb 11, 2008)

Come on Devon, stay strong buddy! you've been though so much already...your family is a inspiration to us all!


----------



## run23 (Feb 3, 2014)

thoughts and prayers from california for full recovery. stay strong.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Steve, you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

There are several drugs that can help with that, I hope Devon can find one that works for him. He's making a lot of progress, given what he's dealing with. Best wishes for successful treatment and continued recovery.


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, Devon is still at the hospital, seems like he will never come home, been at the hospital going on 6 months.
Just wish they figure this out!
hate to see my grandson and son go thru this...dont wish this on anybody. 
Devon and Shaun are both fighters, I am very proud of them!
Mason is hanging in there, he misses hid dad and brother!


----------



## jeeplover1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry bro well wishes headed your way


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

More prayers...


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Is Devon back at Childrens? If so please let us know so we can send cards. Prayers sent


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

mdodraw29 said:


> Is Devon back at Childrens? If so please let us know so we can send cards. Prayers sent


Yes Matt, he is at Children's, He is on the 11 th floor but they are getting ready to move him to the rehab floor.
When He gets a room I will let you know.
Thanks, Steve


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Early Sunday morning prayers sent for the Spence family.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Our thoughts and prayers continue for Devon and the family...


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

More prayers sent from Missouri ! I will text my family and have them pray for your sons and grandsons.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, Devon came home Friday, but this Sunday morning we had to take him back to the hospital. he is pretty sick, cant keep the vomiting under control.


----------



## cmskillern (Sep 29, 2011)

prayers going up


----------



## dper (Mar 16, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

I keep coming back to this thread hoping for great news. More thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

Prayers from MN


----------



## FlyfishPA (May 31, 2007)

Continued prayers from PA for Devon and your family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Devon has fluid on his brain, talking about doing surgery in the morning, will know more when the Chief neuro surgeon comes in.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sending more prayers, your family is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Prayer sent your way. I wish everyone involved the very best. 

Skeet.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Our family continues to pray for Devon and the family...


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

They haven't done surgery yet, there is fluid on Devon's brain, they wanted to put a drain tube in his skull to drain the fluid but the fluid has become like a gel and they cant drain it. they are waiting till Tuesday to see if the fluid goes away on its own, if not they are talking about doing a double cranyatomy on Devon, 
Devon had some blood vessels burst in his brain thats why there is fluid on his brain. As for the vomiting he is still vomiting and they are still trying to figure out.
Its been over 6 months since the accident, and Shaun and Devon are continuing to fight and get better, its been a long long road and we have a long road ahead.
Thank you for the prayers
Steve


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Always in our thoughts and prayers...

Pray this will all get better soon.


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

Prayers sent.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Friday night prayers sent for Devon and the rest of the Spence family. Keep fighting Devon


----------



## sull625 (Feb 6, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2013)

I wanna say something. I've read stuff on archery talk that has made me laugh, and other stuff has made me want to run my fist in the wall. But yours has made me cry several times. Steve, I am so very sorry this has happen to your family. I can not imagine that being one of my children.

Its amazing, the strength you have.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Been following this for a long time now. More thoughts, prayers & a hug. ~ Hang in there!


----------



## KSArcher06 (Aug 28, 2011)

Prayers sent from KS to you and your family


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

Prayers sent from NE...God Bless you all


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you guys so much, we appreciate it. its been tough and will continue to be a tough and long road.
I will continue updates on Devon, They are doing another scan on his brain next Thursday to see how the fluid is doing, if it hasn't reseeded they are planning on surgery. Devon is doing good the last few days, he is talking a lot, walking a little with his walker, still is not eating yet, he is one tough little boy!


----------



## 340pd (Aug 18, 2013)

GTO63 said:


> Thank you guys so much, we appreciate it. its been tough and will continue to be a tough and long road.
> I will continue updates on Devon, They are doing another scan on his brain next Thursday to see how the fluid is doing, if it hasn't reseeded they are planning on surgery. Devon is doing good the last few days, he is talking a lot, walking a little with his walker, still is not eating yet, *he is one tough little boy!*


So are you Steve. 
Prayers sent daily from MN.


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

More thoughts and prayers for you and your family!


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent for the Spence family. Hope you all have a good Easter. Your family is never far from our thoughts and prayers. Keep holding strong, your whole family is amazing.


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Your family is my family's prayers, god bless!!


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Once again may god bless Devon and his family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you, Devon had Surgery on Monday, everything went good.
There was a lot of blood clots and fluid on the front part of his brain. There wasn't a whole lot of pressure up there, so the Doctor didnt have to open his skull. but they put two hole thu his his skull and have drain tubes in place.
They are not sure if this is what was causing the vomiting. Devon will not leave the hospital till they figure this out.
Poor guy has been thru enough, as well as my son and Mason. Actually its been very stress full on all of us.
We just want Devon to get better.
Been almost 7 months since the accident, its been a tough battle.


----------



## Jmona (Mar 8, 2014)

Elevating prayers so the Almighty can take control of his life and guides the doctors to help your grandson. Our Positive thoughts, love and prayers are with you.
I know a lot of people say they will "pray" for your grandson and often at times people only says so to fill a void.
I have Leukemia, Lupus and heart conditions. I've seen God working in my life.
Consider my prayers on your way and your grandsons and family on the way. In fact I hope you don't mind if I ask my pastor and the whole congregation to pray for you guys. The Lord said "ask and he shall receive" and by his wounds we will be healed!

Lots of love. God bless!


----------



## georgestrings (Mar 23, 2003)

Prayers and well wished sent...


- georgestrings


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Prayers sent, Devon is one tough little boy.


----------



## mdodraw29 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like things are in the right direction. Prayers sent out for the entire Spence family.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Matt


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

I would gave given up by now!!! prayers sent


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Our thoughts and prayers for Devon and the entire family continue...


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

Hows Little man hanging in there?


----------



## Mike_W (Aug 15, 2013)

Best thoughts and wishes sent from Alberta.
Just reading this makes me sick to my stomach. I cannot begin to believe what you all are going through.... I am so sorry.

Please ignore if you don't wish to talk about it and excuse me if I missed it but how did the 18 year old driver of the other car fair?

Again so sorry and best wishes for you all.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Mike_W said:


> Best thoughts and wishes sent from Alberta.
> Just reading this makes me sick to my stomach. I cannot begin to believe what you all are going through.... I am so sorry.
> 
> Please ignore if you don't wish to talk about it and excuse me if I missed it but how did the 18 year old driver of the other car fair?
> ...


Thank you all, Devon had a surgery a week and a half ago. They drained 600 ml of blood and fluid from his brain which is equivalent to about 2 1/2 12 oz cans of pop.
It made a huge difference. Devon has on gotten sick one time but he is making leaps and bounds, He can walk a little on his own, he is talking really well. He still cant eat or go to the rest room yet, but we are hoping those will fall in place soon.
Doctors cant believe how well he is doing. He is truly a miracle. He goes to school and rehab daily and is making great gains.
As for the other driver, he didn't have a scratch at the time of the accident. no action has been taken on his reckless driving except a ticket that we know of. Him or his family has not contacted us as they live in the same small town.
If that was me behind the wheel, I couldn't live with my self ! but I guess everyone is not the same in that aspect. 
But Devon is doing really well.
Again thank you all for the thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

Prayers sent from NE


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Continued prayers for Devon from Texas.


----------



## T Walker (Apr 20, 2014)

Prayers to you and your family from Texas


----------



## nubowhunter11 (Feb 9, 2012)

Prayers for you and your family


----------



## KodiakMag (Sep 12, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers headed your way!


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

I remember being on my knees when my own grandson was dying. I remember trying to get everyone I could think of to pray... even unbelievers, I didn't care. 
After my grandson went to the Lord, I was devastated at first. I couldn't understand why, but kept on my knees, praying like never... ever... before.
I was desperate for an answer, and while I hope this is not what happens for you, this song is what the Lord gave me, after seeking Him and Seeking even more.
You can hear it by clicking *HERE*, and I hope it helps.


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Elvis_Is_Dead said:


> I remember being on my knees when my own grandson was dying. I remember trying to get everyone I could think of to pray... even unbelievers, I didn't care.
> After my grandson went to the Lord, I was devastated at first. I couldn't understand why, but kept on my knees, praying like never... ever... before.
> I was desperate for an answer, and while I hope this is not what happens for you, this song is what the Lord gave me, after seeking Him and Seeking even more.
> You can hear it by clicking *HERE*, and I hope it helps.


Thank you. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing... so glad Devon is doing much better!


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Kenro287 (Feb 12, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Glad to hear Devon is doing better, I pray that he continues to improve with each passing day. God bless you and your family.


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

Please excuse me, but what accident?


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

Prayers sent from VA. 

Eric


----------



## Prodigyhunter97 (May 2, 2014)

Prayers sent up from Illinois


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you for the prayers and the thoughts. Devon is doing alot of rehab, Since he had the surgery he is doing really well. He is walking on his own some, Does not quiet have all his balance yet, but he is walking short distances. hopefully he will starting eating regular food soon.
He has came a long way., I am so proud of him!
Thanks again
Steve


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Twiggley (Feb 15, 2009)

Glad to hear he's doing better. We are all pulling for him


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am so glad he is doing better


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2013)

Dude, that's amazing news. I am so happy for you.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Glad to see he's doing better Steve. Swing by chat or shoot me a pm sometime. You've had a heck of a time the last 12 months


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

JHENS87 said:


> Glad to see he's doing better Steve. Swing by chat or shoot me a pm sometime. You've had a heck of a time the last 12 months


Thanks Jeremy, yes it has been a crazy last twelve months, Devon is doing better, walking a little on his own now, he rehab schedule is out of this world. Shaun will be having surgery for his injury's soon, we have been very busy trying to get Devon backed to where was before the accident, he still has a long road to go.
Thanks to everyone!


----------



## cooper334 (Jan 5, 2008)

How is Devon doing


----------



## tim.fleming (Apr 7, 2013)

may god help your grandson and the rest of your family through your hard times and may he help your grandson recover healthy and fully.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

prayers for good news...


----------



## Dave Schmeltz (May 5, 2014)

Praying for you/grandson my Brother!!


----------



## Toad 1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Prayers from Montana.


----------



## PABOONER (Nov 8, 2012)

Prayers sent from pa haven't been on here in awhile this is the first thing I looked for glad to hear he is improving


----------



## countrykang8 (May 29, 2008)

Prayers sent from San Antonio


----------



## rogersaddler (Feb 4, 2009)

How is devon doing now? I hope and pray that he is doing good


----------



## bowtech2 (Apr 7, 2005)

How's Devon doing?


----------



## Wldcat10 (Mar 6, 2014)

Prayers sent to your family...


----------

